# MtViking- A little piece of paradise.



## MtViking (Sep 6, 2019)

I guess the best place to start is with a little info on me and the fam. I live outside of Helena, Montana, on 13 acres. It was a foreclosure that we stubbled across and took the chance. We offered the asking price and didn’t get it someone else beat us to it. Two weeks later we got a call that they backed out and it was going back on the market, we offered another $500 and got it under a contract. We thought that was great and couldn’t wait to get started. Well... the foreclosure was never done right and our contracts were canceled twice we lost the house twice and were about to give up completely. We were told it might be off the market for years, months or days and we could wait and hopefully throw another offer at it. Long story short after more hopes and more hopes crashed after 6.5 months from the first time we tried to buy we finally closed on our little piece of paradise. 

   Now the work began it was built in 1978 with zero updates and had been empty for 2 years. We tore all the floors out, removed all the old fake wood paneling, built a bedroom and a laundry room, sheet rocked and painted, changed all the light fixtures, appliances and outlets, then had new floors installed. The floors are the only thing we subbed out. The rest was done by the family including both our parents, grandparents, and our kids. We finally moved in the end of April and it’s been non stop since. We have our old house on the market hopefully it will sell soon because it’s getting scary slim on funds right now, but we will get there I know we will. 

  My wife and our 4 kids live there we finally have a house with 5 bedrooms and space to roam. Our old house was in town on a city lot and kids shared rooms, so it’s been incredible living in the new place. Three of the kids are in high school the oldest graduates this year, the youngest is a 5th grader and just started small fry football. I’m an union electrician and the vp of the local. I’m also a scout leader and love it all. My wife thankfully is a stay at home mom and was home schooling the youngest the last few years. I don’t know what I would do with out her, she’s my strength and drive, she the hardest worker I know and we are best friends. We’ve wanted to beable to have a self sufficient homestead for 12 years and are on the track for those goals. We have 4 dogs, an English Mastiff, an English Bulldog, a Gordon Setter, and a rag-a-muffin,(I thinks she’s yorkie and datchund and maybe poodle lol) they’re a crazy pack of love and energy. We just got our meat rabbits last week, they’re satin pedigree blues and blue otters, I built a four plex hutch for under $100 by recycled pallet wood and salvaged materials, I’m going to build a twin to it in the next couple weeks. We just picked up two barn kittens and are crate training them as we speak. Our next project is the chickens, we have a good start in turning a shed into a deluxe coup with a separate brood room/storage area. Well I think I have a good foundation on where we’re at in the process. Are future plans include a garden, greenhouse, milking goats, and either meat goats or meat sheep. Oh and the layer chickens of coarse. Those are the next investment so I didn’t include them in the future plans. Thanks for having me here.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats on getting your start.  What a journey of ups and downs just to get your place!  I can only imagine you were on pins and needles for all that time.

Sounds like you're off and running.  Can't wait to hear more as it unfolds!


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 6, 2019)

from NW Indiana 
We are fixing up a farmhouse  and  homeschool also.  My oldest is just in 5th grade.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 6, 2019)

promiseacres said:


> from NW Indiana
> We are fixing up a farmhouse  and  homeschool also.  My oldest is just in 5th grade.


Homeschool is fantastic I think. Ours decided to go to public school this year since we moved into a new school district he wanted to meet the kids. I’m a little bummed out because he learned so much more at home but it’s a good school and he a little social butterfly lol. I know he will do just fine. But nothing beats one on one attention and setting your own schedules and goals that you have at homeschool.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 6, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Congrats on getting your start.  What a journey of ups and downs just to get your place!  I can only imagine you were on pins and needles for all that time.
> 
> Sounds like you're off and running.  Can't wait to hear more as it unfolds!


Thanks, yeah it’s been a ride the last year, I’ll try and keep my journal updated regularly, it was kind of therapeutic writing it out Hahahaha.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm glad to see you start a journal.  Ours helped me keep things in perspective every once in awhile when things seemed to be overwhelming.


----------



## High Desert Cowboy (Sep 6, 2019)

Hello from Utah!  Sounds like you’re gonna have an exciting adventure ahead of you


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 6, 2019)

Yay you started a journal!
Sounds like you have a good plan in place. Can't wait to read more about your "adventures" .


----------



## MtViking (Sep 6, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Yay you started a journal!
> Sounds like you have a good plan in place. Can't wait to read more about your "adventures" .


How do I find the journals section from my home page so I can read other members journals?


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 6, 2019)

MtViking said:


> How do I find the journals section from my home page so I can read other members journals?



They are all in the same section where you started yours.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 6, 2019)

We are delighted to have you here. Be sure to post often and give us updates! And post pictures!


----------



## MtViking (Sep 7, 2019)

New barn kittens


----------



## MtViking (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 7, 2019)

IMO Barn cats are worth their weight on any homestead! 
I hate snakes...they eat a few mice, then decide chicken eggs are better.  Barn cats won't eat the eggs.  BUT beware new chicks -- they seem to delight in those.  Couple weeks and not an issue.  Actually, with my ninja hens, no problem ever!


----------



## MtViking (Sep 7, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> IMO Barn cats are worth their weight on any homestead!
> I hate snakes...they eat a few mice, then decide chicken eggs are better.  Barn cats won't eat the eggs.  BUT beware new chicks -- they seem to delight in those.  Couple weeks and not an issue.  Actually, with my ninja hens, no problem ever!


They’re already hunting in the little bit of exercise time they get. They get supervised time to roam a few times a day. Then back in the training crate. They seem really happy here so far, so I think they’re going to be a wonderful addition and a huge asset. We have a major rodent problem. Mice, voles, chipmunks, squirrels. They’re every where. I was trapping the chipmunks with live traps and taking them up in the national forest, but there is just too many to keep up. I tried snap traps, they work good for the mice but not the chipmunks or squirrels. The kids take out a few with the BB guns each week, doesn’t even make a dent. So I hope the cats will really kick some butt.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 7, 2019)

The back yard, with the future garden plot and future chicken coup. The building is actually split into two parts with a door separating them, so it’s gonna work perfect. I have power out there to set up the small side into a brooder and storage for feed, garden tools and what not. Then the big side has double doors on the back for easy cleaning, that side we’re making into the coup and nesting area. I’m going to fence off a large area around that side around 20x10 with hopes to let them free roam of the dogs will be good. If not they will have lots of room anyways. I’m thinking of maybe some chicken tractors too since I’m building tractors for the rabbit grow outs. But we will see how things go. It was invested with chipmunks and mice but we cleaned it out super good and it’s ready to start building. I’ve seen about 1000 nesting box ideas what do some of you guys use?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2019)

Your run needs to be covered to keep hawks from carrying off your hens. Since you have cougars, you probably have bobcats and they will jump in, grab a hen and take off. For bears-a HOT wire to knock them on their butt. The snow you get will likely take out a cover, so you will need to study on that. 

If the squirrels, mice, chipmunks can get in the coop, they will eat the feed, contaminate the feed with their droppings, and they may eat the eggs. Do not use chicken wire, it only keeps chickens in, any predator can rip it open. 1/2" hardware cloth is what I use. Lay wire on the ground, 2' out, attach to the coop/run all the way around to keep predators from digging in. Again, a HOT hot wire for the larger predators.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2019)

https://www.backyardchickens.com/threads/new-rollout-nest-design-picture-heavy-edited-1-21.287684/


----------



## MtViking (Sep 8, 2019)

I’m hoping the bears will stay up in the mountains, the black bears rarely come down this side of the pass but I will definitely keep my eyes open for sign. In my 38 years here I’ve never seen a bobcat or lynx I know we have them in Montana but have yet to see one, those are great suggestions I’m going to figure out how to do those in my plans. We have a 8ft fence around this part of the property to keep the deer out and we have a 200lb beast of a guard dog to help keep the predators out. He’s good at his job but he’s also a spoiled brat so I will need to take precautions at night, I plan on putting the birds into the coup at night to help eliminate issues. Hopefully I will catch a site of a bobcat, I’d love to have that pelt. Not that I want my chickens going to feed one. I’ve been looking at a ton of books and videos on runs, I think I have a pretty good plan in place and if all goes well I’ll have it ready before snow flys. If not then I will be working in the snow and cold. Which is a norm here anyways. Snow and frigid temps doesn’t slow anything down up here in Montana just add more layers and get it done. It’s not fun but like my old journeyman used to tell me. “ the heats in the tools” of your cold your not working hard enough or fast enough


Baymule said:


> Your run needs to be covered to keep hawks from carrying off your hens. Since you have cougars, you probably have bobcats and they will jump in, grab a hen and take off. For bears-a HOT wire to knock them on their butt. The snow you get will likely take out a cover, so you will need to study on that.
> 
> If the squirrels, mice, chipmunks can get in the coop, they will eat the feed, contaminate the feed with their droppings, and they may eat the eggs. Do not use chicken wire, it only keeps chickens in, any predator can rip it open. 1/2" hardware cloth is what I use. Lay wire on the ground, 2' out, attach to the coop/run all the way around to keep predators from digging in. Again, a HOT hot wire for the larger predators.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 8, 2019)

Good morning update. The oldest doe Jasmine is building a nest in the nesting box, so I’m thinking she might have been prego when we got here. Yay free rabbits from the get go and another genetic line to add to the herd.  The barn cattins (kitten/cats) are doing fantastic, they’re already hunting machines and love the homestead. All the bunnies have been super happy with the cooler temps the last two days and are bouncing around like little kangaroos in their pens. Yesterday was a good day of getting chores done, I also patch up the rabbit hutch roof after finding a couple little leaks with the last rain storm, today I’m trying AGAIN to breed buster and Rosie, they love to play together and groom and he mounts her head about twelve times a day but no luck breeding yet. Went to the dump so the garbage trailer is empty for another two weeks, and I’m going to get started with laying out the chicken building for nest boxes,roosts, ect..  I hope everyone has a great Sunday, enjoys some family time and take it easy.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 8, 2019)

Thought I’d share my hutches. I paid about $100 give or take for the cage wire and hardware like hinges and locks, the rest is salvaged wood from pallets and the clearance wood at the box stores that nobody wants. So all in all a really cheap investment that will last me a long time. The steel roof is just old stuff we found in a scrap pile on the property.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 8, 2019)

They look good!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 8, 2019)

How will you water them when winter freezes those bottles? We get VERY brief actual freezing days cold enough to freeze up the animals water, and I haul buckets of hot water to pour in their water buckets. The horse tank is 300 gallons, I make sure it is full when 20* weather is coming. I break the ice in it so they can get a drink twice a day. Just the few days to a week that I mess with frozen water containers are a pain. How do you handle water in the long winter that you have?


----------



## MtViking (Sep 8, 2019)

I have heated water bottles for the rabbits, I hope they work as advertised, I don’t have any big live stock yet but my friends that do, use submersible tank heaters for their stock tanks, which is what I’ll use as well. When it’s below zero for multiple days even weeks warm water freezes too fast to not have some sort of heated dish. We have a heated dish for the dogs and barn cats as well and they work great.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 8, 2019)

That makes sense. Understand.....winter for us is waaaaay different than winter for you! 

I was thinking maybe a hoop coop structure for your run.

https://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/hoop-coop.18291/

I have now dragged this coop to another location. I'm going to add two more cow panels to it, then build a walk in coop, maybe 10x10 or 12x12. I don't know that this would  hold up for the snow you get. Maybe a double header 2x6 the length of the run?


----------



## MtViking (Sep 8, 2019)

Baymule said:


> That makes sense. Understand.....winter for us is waaaaay different than winter for you!
> 
> I was thinking maybe a hoop coop structure for your run.
> 
> ...


I like that a lot! I think the snow would just slide right off of it. They could actually have some ground to scratch at during the winter too. And the big birds won’t be able to get to the chickens.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 8, 2019)

I might have to go sweep it off now and again, but I have to do snow removal out there anyways so I really wouldn’t be much extra work.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 8, 2019)

I built a hoop run at our old house, I put the beams up on blocks. It kept the beams off the ground, even treated wood rots eventually. I will retro fit the hoop coop I just showed you with blocks and I will build the new addition with blocks. This onw had hardware cloth over the top, it caught leaves and stuff. I like the tin top better with wire sides for ventilation.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 9, 2019)

Your hutch setup looks nice!



MtViking said:


> submersible tank heaters for their stock tanks,


That's what we used for our cows


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 9, 2019)

@Baymule has very nice setups for her animals. She even has a pig palace!


----------



## MtViking (Sep 9, 2019)

We have a pro already, he was out yesterday for his supervised time out and nailed that fat ole mouse. Actually I think it’s a vole, but either way he enjoyed his snack.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 9, 2019)

MtViking said:


> The back yard, with the future garden plot and future chicken coup.


Have you guys thought of what you want to plant in the garden? Have you planted a garden before this?


----------



## MtViking (Sep 9, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Have you guys thought of what you want to plant in the garden? Have you planted a garden before this?


I’m not sure what she’s going to want. We’ve always had at least a small garden. I built my wife a couple raised beds at the little house in town, she did lettuces, onions, tomatoes, broccoli, and a few other fun things like fancy colored radishes and carrots. But with the amount of space we have now she can really expand her options. She’s the real green thumb I just help her do what ever she tells me to. But I’m sure it will be similar as before just a bigger scale. We have a pretty short growing season so mostly veggies. Melons and other fruit type plants don’t do well with out a greenhouse.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 9, 2019)

With the self-sufficient goal you have, you also want to think about what veggies you want to plant that you can can up, or freeze, or store.
Do you or your wife do any canning? If not, she can start looking up videos and reading up on how to do that. Just a suggestion. 
Looks like Montana is in growing zone 3-5, NY is zones 3-7, we are in zone 5b. Not sure which part of Montana you are located.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 9, 2019)

MtViking said:


> She’s the real green thumb I just help her do what ever she tells me to. But I’m sure it will be similar as before just a bigger scale.


Also you might want to consider fencing for your garden. We have to fenced in ours to keep the deer and rabbits out.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 9, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> With the self-sufficient goal you have, you also want to think about what veggies you want to plant that you can can up, or freeze, or store.
> Do you or your wife do any canning? If not, she can start looking up videos and reading up on how to do that. Just a suggestion.
> Looks like Montana is in growing zone 3-5, NY is zones 3-7, we are in zone 5b. Not sure which part of Montana you are located.


She wants to learn how to can for sure. We’re close to Helena. The house has an old greenhouse attached to it that I want get fixed up for her starter plants that will give us more options too.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 9, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Also you might want to consider fencing for your garden. We have to fenced in ours to keep the deer and rabbits out.


Yeah we’re going to fence it, I’m actually looking at the electric netting fence for the garden.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 9, 2019)

MtViking said:


> She wants to learn how to can for sure. We’re close to Helena. The house has an old greenhouse attached to it that I want get fixed up for her starter plants that will give us more options too.


Somewhat similar to the growing zone as mine here. Yeah greenhouse is nice, I wish I have one...but I make do without. I just look for the short-season varieties when it comes to melons. 
I don't have a pressure canner so I can only can the ones that are safe using the hot water bath method. We make a lot of tomato sauce and salsa, we will can those. So we plant a lot of tomatoes, basil & parsley. 

My husband was the one who taught me how to can tomato sauce. I learned how to do jams and pickles from  https://www.freshpreserving.com/canning-101-getting-started.html . That was my starting point. This one is a good beginner's guide as well: https://www.seriouseats.com/2012/02...ng-ball-jars-materials-siphoning-recipes.html


----------



## Baymule (Sep 9, 2019)

I have an All American 921 pressure canner. NOT made in China! It is heavy machined aluminum, I named it The Beast. I can double stack pint jars in it. I recommend buying it, it is the best there is. It was just under $300, and worth every penny. I love it. 

https://express.google.com/u/0/prod...MIovqt0brE5AIVC9NkCh3UcgdsEAQYBSABEgJVG_D_BwE


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 9, 2019)

MtViking said:


> She’s the real green thumb


While I think of it/while I'm shopping for it I should say, late fall(after the first frost) is the time to plant garlic. Just want to let you know in case you might be interested in planting some. I normally plant them in one end of the garden or keep them in a different spot than the garden. That way they are out of the way when it's time to till the garden in the summer.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks everyone for all the great information! This is a pretty amazing community on this forum. I so glad I found it.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 9, 2019)

Buy your wife the Ball Book of Canning. That and the instruction manual that comes with your pressure canner will be all she needs. She can join the forum and we'll walk her through the process. 

I have this one.
https://www.amazon.com/Ball-Complet...ocphy=9027008&hvtargid=pla-448245323737&psc=1

I think this one is a newer issue.

https://www.amazon.com/All-Ball-Boo...5SSYWDD8PTM&psc=1&refRID=YA6VV5QC35SSYWDD8PTM

For the price difference, I'd get the one I have!

tools that make the process easier.

https://www.amazon.com/Five-Piece-H...=B002BM9AQK&psc=1&refRID=ZBNVCEGEPF40AP460EP8

I am glad you found this forum too. I am delighted, as are others here, to share what I have learned over my lifetime. If I can teach or help others to attain their goals, that makes me happy.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 9, 2019)

We have the All American pressure cooker also and it's hard to beat.  One of the pluses is that it doesn't have gaskets.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 10, 2019)

Does anyone cold can anymore? Not sure why it's called that because of the boiling and sealing the jars, but that's how Mom taught me. I just do tomatoes and tomatoe juice because of the acidic content, and not sure how well other less acidic veggies do. We cut sweet corn off and freeze, as well as freeze dry the blanched green beans.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 10, 2019)

I guess it's cold pack canning because it's not hot when packed, but comes to a boil later...


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 10, 2019)

I've not heard of that method...


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 10, 2019)

We pack the tomatoes down in a quart jar, place the lids with good wax seals and tighten the rings on, but not all the way, and place in a canner on the stove. Fill with water and allow to boil. I don't remember the times, but take the jars out and allow to sit, and the pressure difference sets the lids until you hear a pop. Then they're sealed. Tighten the rings and store on shelves once the jars are back to room temp.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 10, 2019)

So are the tomatoes cooked before packing? Do you just cut fresh tomatoes and pack them in the jars along with the juices that come out of the tomatoes?


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 10, 2019)

We blanche tomatoes to get the skin off easily but they are only in the hot water for a short time.

We have even canned dry beans back when we were in hurricane country.  We still keep a stock of them on the shelf.  It only takes about an hour to process the beans.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 10, 2019)

Like Mike said. I have always heard there needs to be a certain acidic level to keep veggies frim going bad, even though sealed. I never have tried other veggies.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 10, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> Like Mike said. I have always heard there needs to be a certain acidic level to keep veggies frim going bad, even though sealed. I never have tried other veggies.



That's true for canning with a water bath but not with a pressure cooker.  We can literally everything from soups, chili, broth and about anything you can think of.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 10, 2019)

Water bath canning is what I believe Pasto Dave is referring to.  Yep, my grandma ONLY used that because no pressure canner.  She did can meats and all veggies. Acid can be added.    It is better with a pressure canner to assure no bacteria, etc.   BUT....I ate canned veggies and meats (squirrel, pork, etc.) from her methods and am still thriving at an old age.     I know most of the meats were already cooked when canned and certain amount of fats added. 
I use pressure canner for these things but, water bath for jelly, tomato, corn, beans, etc.  Many things were pickeed -- vinegar! -- and fermented.

Heck, they ate more probiotics than we can count & didn't even KNOW it was so good for them.  these things aren't "new" just "re-discovered".


----------



## MtViking (Sep 11, 2019)

Haven’t been on for a day or so. Thought I’d do a quick update. The rabbits still won’t breed, but they are happy to see each other everyday hahah. They run around and do their little bounce and click their heels thing. Everyone seems to be adjusting well to the new homes. Jasmine is the one I thought might be pregnant so I put a nest box in with her but so far nothings happening. She checked it out the first day and kind of made a nest but hasn’t done anything since. I’ll wait a little longer and then try and breed her. She’s the oldest one and will be six months old next week so if she’s not pregnant I’m hoping she will breed. The new barn cats LOVE it here! They get out of their crate twice a day or more and are just so happy they’re hunting and playing, climbing trees, and getting love. They were from a large litter and had never been outside before we got them. They are going to be a great addition, they stay clear of the dogs yard which is great because my dogs have never been around cats and I don’t know if they will try and hurt them. They hate the canned food I bought Lol they try to bury it and give us a look of disgust so we’ve been giving them tuna as a treat instead. We got the closest dry food to just meat and protein that I could find and they really like that, they’re up to a cup a day. 1/2 in the morning 1/2 at night. There wasn’t any food left in the dishes today so I’ll bump it up a little bit to make sure they have plenty of protein to grow good winter coats. They like their little home so I’m confident we can leave the doors open next week for longer periods and they will have a safe warm place to take a nap. Anyways that’s it for now. I haven’t got any more work on the chicken coup yet, the weeks are busy busy with all the kids and activities, so hopefully this week d I’ll get started on the chicken run. I’d like to get the fence in before the cold hits then I can work in the coup to build the nest boxes and perches ect.  Hope everyone has a crazy good week


----------



## Baymule (Sep 12, 2019)

Keep trying with the rabbits, they will eventually catch on. How old are the barn kitties? Have they been spayed/neutered? If not, don't put that off or you will have cats everywhere! Introduce your dogs to the cats, one on one. Be firm, tell the dog, MINE. Hold the cat or keep in pet carrier, let the dog sniff and smell. ANY sign of aggression, scold, fuss and shame. A loud AAAAHHHNNNNTTTT strikes fear in dogs and children, it is the universal language for NO! Our female Great Pyrenees is a dedicated cat killer, we used to live next door to a cat hoarder, so I can't blame her for hating them. Too late to teach her now!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 12, 2019)

MtViking said:


> so hopefully this week d I’ll get started on the chicken run. I’d like to get the fence in before the cold hits then I can work in the coup to build the nest boxes and perches ect


Yeah, winter will be creeping up before you know it. How many chickens are you planning to have? And have you thought of what breed to get yet?


----------



## MtViking (Sep 12, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Keep trying with the rabbits, they will eventually catch on. How old are the barn kitties? Have they been spayed/neutered? If not, don't put that off or you will have cats everywhere! Introduce your dogs to the cats, one on one. Be firm, tell the dog, MINE. Hold the cat or keep in pet carrier, let the dog sniff and smell. ANY sign of aggression, scold, fuss and shame. A loud AAAAHHHNNNNTTTT strikes fear in dogs and children, it is the universal language for NO! Our female Great Pyrenees is a dedicated cat killer, we used to live next door to a cat hoarder, so I can't blame her for hating them. Too late to teach her now!


Yeah our mastiff is the one I’m the most worried about. We’re trying to get em used to em he really wants to “get em”. They’re 2.5 months old, the vet said at 5 months to get it done. But we’re definitely getting it done they’re just not old enough yet. If the dog won’t get along with the cats, it’s ok they are a lot faster and the dogs have their own fenced in area it’s about a half acre so they can be separated easy enough. The other dogs don’t really care about em so that’s good. Even if the mastiff didn’t try and eat them he’s huge and young so he doesn’t know he is huge and could hurt them just trying to play haha. His name is odin but we all call him odie he’s a good dog just not real bright Hahahaha.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 12, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Yeah, winter will be creeping up before you know it. How many chickens are you planning to have? And have you thought of what breed to get yet?


The chickens are more my wife’s project so I’m just the labor and helper not sure what she’s gonna get yet she’s still researching. We’re thinking about probably 4-6 to start with and see how it goes, then grow from there


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 12, 2019)

Baymule said:


> A loud AAAAHHHNNNNTTTT strikes fear in dogs and children, it is the universal language for NO!



And horses, and giant bucks, and all!!     My go to "word".    However, my doe looks somewhat amused when I tell her "whoa".   She responds very well to "back" and has that reverse down pat!     I'm retraining self to use "stop" for "whoa".


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 12, 2019)

MtViking said:


> His name is odin but we all call him odie


Hah, my step-son's dog is Odin, and I call him Odie-O!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 12, 2019)

MtViking said:


> We’re thinking about probably 4-6 to start with and see how it goes, then grow from there


Something to think about...I know my local Tractor Supply required a min of 6 chicks(at least, if I'm not mistaken) if you buy from the store. Online, I think is at least 10. Some hatchery will sell a min of 3 but the shipping for a small quantity is high. And then of course you can always check your local craigslist to see if anyone is selling chicks.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 12, 2019)

MtViking said:


> he’s huge and young so he doesn’t know he is huge and could hurt them just trying to play haha. His name is odin but we all call him odie he’s a good dog just not real bright Hahahaha.



HUGE is right...they are!  It's hard to find a collar for them.  It's about the size I need for my goat buck.   Most stores only carry "XL" which isn't, plus not strong enough material.    That dog could be trained to pull a cart for you.    I have minis smaller than Odie. 



MtViking said:


> probably 4-6 to start with and see how it goes, then grow from there



There's the key words   "start" & "grow from".    I have about 40--50 layers and eat about 6 eggs a YEAR...I sell the eggs.   Love the chickens, and absolutely LOVE to collect the eggs.     I keep a mixed flock, many go broody and hatch for me.   It does keep the chicken & dumplings coming as we all know -- roosters happen -- not much cuter than a hen and chicks running around!   This year I have brought in some  pullets from a NPIP certified breeder as new blood.   Mostly I stay with the heavy bodied heritage ones.     I am considering expanding the chickens as I am looking at a retirement for next year.   It would be a good thing to increase farm income.   Eggs have paid for their feed nicely, plus.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 12, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> HUGE is right...they are!  It's hard to find a collar for them.  It's about the size I need for my goat buck.   Most stores only carry "XL" which isn't, plus not strong enough material.    That dog could be trained to pull a cart for you.    I have minis smaller than Odie.
> 
> 
> 
> There's the key words   "start" & "grow from".    I have about 40--50 layers and eat about 6 eggs a YEAR...I sell the eggs.   Love the chickens, and absolutely LOVE to collect the eggs.     I keep a mixed flock, many go broody and hatch for me.   It does keep the chicken & dumplings coming as we all know -- roosters happen -- not much cuter than a hen and chicks running around!   This year I have brought in some  pullets from a NPIP certified breeder as new blood.   Mostly I stay with the heavy bodied heritage ones.     I am considering expanding the chickens as I am looking at a retirement for next year.   It would be a good thing to increase farm income.   Eggs have paid for their feed nicely, plus.


Yeah I’m sure it will expand quickly lol. We are both animal lovers even if we plan on eating them we still love em and take their sacrifice seriously, so I would be in denial to think the flock will stay small for very long lol


----------



## MtViking (Sep 12, 2019)

Your right about finding colors for him too. He’s about 190lb so it’s tough. We have a harness for him in xxl. His bed it about as big as mine and takes up the entire bedroom floor hahahah


----------



## MtViking (Sep 12, 2019)

Pretty hard to say no to that face.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 12, 2019)

Look at those eyes!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 12, 2019)

What a smoochy face! I want to hug him! 

I always had good luck buying chicks from the local feed store in the spring. That will get you started......then chicken math kicks in. You need to know the rules.....

1. The 50 meat chicks don't count. They will be slaughtered at 8 weeks or so, so don't add them to the total number. 
2. The 18 layer breed baby chicks don't count. They aren't eating much, so don't add them either.
3. The 27 eggs in the incubator don't count, don't count your chickens before they hatch!
4. That pen of 22 roosters don't count. They are going to that fabulous chicken resort, FREEZER CAMP. 

So now that you know the rules, only the 24 actively egg laying hens and their 1 rooster count as having chickens. The other 117 don't count! Do you know what that means??? Because you only have 25 chickens, you can get MORE CHICKENS!!!


----------



## MtViking (Sep 12, 2019)

Baymule said:


> What a smoochy face! I want to hug him!
> 
> I always had good luck buying chicks from the local feed store in the spring. That will get you started......then chicken math kicks in. You need to know the rules.....
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha oh man my wife’s going to love that math!


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 12, 2019)

That picture needs to go on a calendar!


----------



## MtViking (Sep 12, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> That picture needs to go on a calendar!


Hahaha I’m sure we have enough pics of our dogs to make a couple calendars easy.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 13, 2019)

MtViking said:


> Hahahahaha oh man my wife’s going to love that math!


My husband got to counting up chickens one day......the number came in somewhere around 137. I would neither confirm nor deny.  I kept telling him "those don't count."


----------



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2019)

MtViking said:


> I’m going to fence off a large area around that side around 20x10 with hopes to let them free roam of the dogs will be good.


I wouldn't call 10x20 "large". Of course it depends on how many actual chickens (counting the ones that don't count) you have.



MtViking said:


> do what ever she tells me to


Smart man!!



MtViking said:


> She wants to learn how to can for sure. We’re close to Helena. The house has an old greenhouse attached to it that I want get fixed up for her starter plants that will give us more options too.


I was going to suggest a greenhouse if you hope to be somewhat self sufficient. I expect your growing season is similar to ours in length. This year the Early Girl tomato plant didn't have a ripe tomato until September!  The yellow Taxi tomato beat the EG by a couple of weeks.



RollingAcres said:


> Something to think about...I know my local Tractor Supply required a min of 6 chicks(at least, if I'm not mistaken) if you buy from the store. Online, I think is at least 10. Some hatchery will sell a min of 3 but the shipping for a small quantity is high. And then of course you can always check your local craigslist to see if anyone is selling chicks.


With hatcheries shipping is shipping, same cost for 3 at Meyer as for 14 ($35). They will sell 3 April-Nov, otherwise the minimum is 8- 15 for bantams. Some hatcheries will add "packing peanuts" (AKA chicks you didn't order, probably male) to small shipments, Meyer does not. Shipping drops to $15 for 15 to 24 birds and $10/100 for 25 or more. 

And yes, the feed stores often have a minimum # of birds that is higher than the hatcheries, but no shipping charge. The issue I have with them is you don't always know what you are getting. They will put 2 breeds in the same stock tank and if you don't know your breeds, you may get ones you don't want. Don't count on the employees to know anything about them other than that they are chicks.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 14, 2019)

MtViking said:


> View attachment 66103 Pretty hard to say no to that face.



You may find a collar online at jeffers, our LGD is 133 lbs and has a neck size 25 to 27 " ...his collar is about 3" wide.  And zip tied, lol, that's  where I finally found one to fit Mel. Your fur baby is beautiful


----------



## MtViking (Sep 14, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> You may find a collar online at jeffers, our LGD is 133 lbs and has a neck size 25 to 27 " ...his collar is about 3" wide.  And zip tied, lol, that's  where I finally found one to fit Mel. Your fur baby is beautiful


We actually don’t put a collar on our dogs anymore since we lost one to strangulation a few years back. We get them computer chipped and have harnesses for when they’re out and about.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 14, 2019)

MtViking said:


> We actually don’t put a collar on our dogs anymore since we lost one to strangulation a few years back. We get them computer chipped and have harnesses for when they’re out and about.



That's  understandable , I had to get a collar for Mel when he arrived here as he was confused and wanted to go back to his original home in Texas....but he is fine now and has his own BYH thread. Lol


----------



## MtViking (Sep 14, 2019)

Bruce said:


> wouldn't call 10x20 "large". Of course it depends on how many actual chickens (counting the ones that don't count) you have.


That’s definitely just the starter run lol with 4-6 birds. I guarantee after the first year it will at minimum double the size of the run and chickens.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 14, 2019)

After walking it out it’s actually closer to 15x25 give or take a foot.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 14, 2019)

Always plan on bigger. No matter what size, what animals, just go BIGGER.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 14, 2019)

And leave room to add on.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 14, 2019)

Have you noticed ??   We are SUCH enablers!!!


----------



## MtViking (Sep 14, 2019)

Budgets have to met before bigger unfortunately. As much as I’d love to build the biggest best homestead right away. I have to start small and work my way up. The good news is I do have lots of room to expand as I go so I would t be surprised if my wife is using your chicken counting methods in no time


----------



## Baymule (Sep 14, 2019)

That's why I said leave room to add on! LOL LOL


----------



## Bruce (Sep 15, 2019)

And gates! Can't have too many gates


----------



## MtViking (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## MtViking (Sep 15, 2019)

Got the garden plot filled up this afternoon, borrowed a tiller from my FIL it’s an old one but with a little tlc it fired up and got the job done. I tilled twice in a checker pattern to get it all good and loose. We’re going to spread our compost this week and let it sit for a day or so then I’ll till that into the soil as well. It’s good black dirt, it smelled so good while I was out there. I think we’ll have a nice garden next spring.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2019)

That is some nice dirt! I have some serious dirt envy. Ours is white sand, think beach without the ocean.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 16, 2019)

Baymule said:


> That is some nice dirt! I have some serious dirt envy. Ours is white sand, think beach without the ocean.


I have to give credit to the previous owners for this wonderful dirt. A lot of the property is decomposed granite. Which is somewhere between gravel and sand lol. Someone worked hard on this garden plot. The pasture has pretty good dirt but it’s not black like this stuff.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 16, 2019)

MtViking said:


> It’s good black dirt,


Looks like black gold! That's some nice dirt!


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 16, 2019)

Agree, beautiful looking soil.  If you do mulching, it will continue to improve.  Soil that nice should not be tilled down the rows weekly to control weeds as it will literally degrade from the sun and blow away in any kind of breeze.  Once you get the compost on, you might want to plant a cover crop of say buckwheat or rye that you can till in again in the early spring for a green manure crop to add more organic matter to the soil. It won't have time to establish a "turf" like the grass, but will preserve the top soil from any harsh winter winds.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 16, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> Agree, beautiful looking soil.  If you do mulching, it will continue to improve.  Soil that nice should not be tilled down the rows weekly to control weeds as it will literally degrade from the sun and blow away in any kind of breeze.  Once you get the compost on, you might want to plant a cover crop of say buckwheat or rye that you can till in again in the early spring for a green manure crop to add more organic matter to the soil. It won't have time to establish a "turf" like the grass, but will preserve the top soil from any harsh winter winds.


I was thinking of covering it with landscape fabric after we compost. What do you think about that option?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2019)

The cover crop will add humus to the soil.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 16, 2019)

I agree, the cover crop benefits the soil, landscape fabric does not. And after the fabric gives up the ghost, you have to throw it in the landfill.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 16, 2019)

Baymule said:


> The cover crop will add humus to the soil.


Will a cover crop actually grow this late in the year?


----------



## MtViking (Sep 16, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I agree, the cover crop benefits the soil, landscape fabric does not. And after the fabric gives up the ghost, you have to throw it in the landfill.


I guess I don’t understand the reason for planting a cover crop in September? We will probably have snow on the ground in a month maybe two. Is there really enough time for anything to grow and actually do me any good?


----------



## MtViking (Sep 16, 2019)

Would Timothy hay be a cover crop? I could use that for my rabbits


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 16, 2019)

A lot of cover crops do their best work over winter.  You can probably find something that will work well for you.

https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/grains/cover-crops/cover-crop-planting-guide.htm


----------



## MtViking (Sep 16, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> A lot of cover crops do their best work over winter.  You can probably find something that will work well for you.
> 
> https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/grains/cover-crops/cover-crop-planting-guide.htm


I just sewed in a pasture mix tonight covered it with a bit of soil and spread another layer and watered heavy to help it from blowing away. It’s a mix of ryegrass, clover, and Timothy hay. So I’ll be-able to use it for my rabbits as well as protect and feed my garden patch.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 16, 2019)

You will probably not get alot of growth from the timothy in the spring when you are ready to till it in.  Although timothy is a cool weather hay, I don't know if it can get enough established to make hay then till under for the garden.  You need to get your garden going as soon as possible due to the short growing season.

  Is there a county extension office nearby?  I would definitely talk to them and see what they suggest. Hopefully they will be helpful.  Most normal covercrops here are wheat, rye, barley, some oats;  or a mix.  If it is a pasture mix, the rye comes up fast and grows in colder temps;  establishes some protection for the later growing plants.  Clover will add nitrogen to the soil and some varieties have deep root systems.  I think the timothy is to establish more "crowns" so that as the rye "peters out" a bit, the timothy will come on. Not saying you won't get some benefit out of it, but that you will be wanting to get it tilled asap to get the garden going due to the shorter season. You will still get some benefit from the organic matter it puts back into the soil so any cover crop is not a waste, as long as you don't have a ton of money in it.

Here in Va, we will often "harvest" a cover crop as hay or chop it for "haylage" , then go on and put something different into the field for the bulk of the growing season.  But again, we have a longer season than you do.  It is known as double cropping here.  Many plant say rye in the fall... it turns green before the frost, grows a bit;  goes dormant, then in the spring it starts to grow and it grows fast once we are out of frost... it often will get cut/chopped by early May, then the field will be planted to say corn, or we will plant a hay such as orchard grass.  The orchard grass fields we hope will make hay for 5-10 years before we have to renovate.  Sometimes it is invasive species like Johnson grass, or a bad infestation of sand briers (horse nettle).  Sometimes a hard cold winter with deep frost and no snow cover will kill the roots... there are lots of reasons.  Since we sell quite a few small sq bales (50 +/- lbs) it has to be good clean hay with no weeds in it. So we are constantly rotating fields, and renovating to keep clean, productive stands of orchard grass.  We do a 3 year renovation, with 2 years being in alternative crops.  Have some sorghum sudan that we planted in June, made a first cutting off it, will make a second cutting as soon as my son gets back from Ga and the weather will cooperate, then plant to wheat or barley for a fall cover crop. In the spring, it will get cut for hay, then put back into sorghum sudan again.  Then according to the timing, might put it into orchard grass next fall if conditions are right, or will plant another cover crop, then  harvest it in the spring and put in the orchard grass for a hayfield again.  We try to use minimal chemicals. A good 2 years of a fast thick growing crop like sorghum sudan will help crowd out alot of the invasive species.  We do some chemical weed killers, but try to use better cropping and soil "husbandry" practices.  

You could till the area that you want early crops in like cool weather stuff... peas, broccoli, cabbage etc.;  then cut the other area and till the crop (roots) in for the warmer season stuff.  One thing I have heard, is that you will have some trouble getting things like tomatoes and such to ripen unless you use plastic to warm up the soil faster.  Again, I don't know the area.  You also might want to consider something like the "hoop house" @Baymule  referenced as a garden hoop structure to warm the area and extend the season.  It would be "portable enough to be able to move it to different areas of the garden so you can rotate your crops around.  There are alot of places here that do "high tunnels " to extend their growing season.  Like a greenhouse, but not heated.  They do collect the warmth of the sun during the day, and keep the plants from getting frosted or even chilled too much so they produce longer.  You can use them to double as "rabbit coops" in the winter, to keep the pens in and protect them from the worst of the winter weather;  or to raise chickens in and they will till the soil and add lots of poop right back into the soil.

If you use panels or something sturdy to keep them away from the sides, you can use them for winter housing for pigs or sheep or goats too.  You would have to keep them "off the sides" so they don't damage the plastic.  One way is to make your aisles down the sides rather than the middle.... but all will improve the soil and you can then "move them out" into their own pens for the spring/summer....


----------



## MtViking (Sep 17, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> You will probably not get alot of growth from the timothy in the spring when you are ready to till it in.  Although timothy is a cool weather hay, I don't know if it can get enough established to make hay then till under for the garden.  You need to get your garden going as soon as possible due to the short growing season.
> 
> Is there a county extension office nearby?  I would definitely talk to them and see what they suggest. Hopefully they will be helpful.  Most normal covercrops here are wheat, rye, barley, some oats;  or a mix.  If it is a pasture mix, the rye comes up fast and grows in colder temps;  establishes some protection for the later growing plants.  Clover will add nitrogen to the soil and some varieties have deep root systems.  I think the timothy is to establish more "crowns" so that as the rye "peters out" a bit, the timothy will come on. Not saying you won't get some benefit out of it, but that you will be wanting to get it tilled asap to get the garden going due to the shorter season. You will still get some benefit from the organic matter it puts back into the soil so any cover crop is not a waste, as long as you don't have a ton of money in it.
> 
> ...


The mix was mostly rye, it had I think 6-8% Timothy and same with clover, the rest is rye grass. It’s the only thing I had available to me with short notice. Next year I’ll be more prepared and travel up to one of the towns closer to the farming parts of Montana they have actual seed and feed stores. I have a Murdoch’s is all in my town so it’s limited. But if nothing else it should help keep it from blowing away in the winter winds.  I hope


----------



## Baymule (Sep 17, 2019)

Long root radishes are also a good soil conditioner. Plant and let them dies back and rot. The rotted radish opens up the soil, lets rain soak in, feeds earthworms and provides humus for the soil. They are also good to plant around fruit and nut trees.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 17, 2019)

I actually believe that being mostly rye will be to your benefit.  Especially at this later date.  Rye will come up quickly with a little moisture and will do better in cooler/colder  temps, so hopefully you will get some growth before winter sets in there.  I past a couple of corn fields that had been chopped.  They already have a green "grass" crop coming up.  It is one of three things....rye or wheat or barley.  And we have not had any precip so it is coming up under adverse conditions.  It is probably rye.  I think that yours will come up and do fine.  A couple inches growth is all you need to "save the soil" before the winter locks down on you.  Anymore than that is a bonus in the available green matter to be tilled under....(or some cut for the animals in the spring).
Keep a "weather journal" even if it is just a few lines on a calendar, and you will be able to go back next year and see what you did, what the soil/planting conditions were, and the results.  You will be surprised how often I will go back through my old calendars, to just see how the years'  compare.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 18, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> I actually believe that being mostly rye will be to your benefit.  Especially at this later date.  Rye will come up quickly with a little moisture and will do better in cooler/colder  temps, so hopefully you will get some growth before winter sets in there.  I past a couple of corn fields that had been chopped.  They already have a green "grass" crop coming up.  It is one of three things....rye or wheat or barley.  And we have not had any precip so it is coming up under adverse conditions.  It is probably rye.  I think that yours will come up and do fine.  A couple inches growth is all you need to "save the soil" before the winter locks down on you.  Anymore than that is a bonus in the available green matter to be tilled under....(or some cut for the animals in the spring).
> Keep a "weather journal" even if it is just a few lines on a calendar, and you will be able to go back next year and see what you did, what the soil/planting conditions were, and the results.  You will be surprised how often I will go back through my old calendars, to just see how the years'  compare.


It was the most recommended by locals. All rye would have been better for my needs but a lot of the ranchers here plant the mix around this time a year for a cover crop and livestock winter grazing as a bonus. Then the other grasses come up in the spring for more grazing before they till it in. I’m gonna leave a strip to mature this spring for my rabbits and till the rest in for the veggie garden.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 18, 2019)

Not a lot to update, but I will. The rabbits still aren’t breeding but I keep trying. The one I thought might have been pregnant when I got her built a nest but hasn’t pulled fur. If she hasn’t kindled buy next week then she isn’t pregnant because that’s when I got her and they’ve been separated since arriving here. The cattins (half cat half kitten) are doing great and spend the days out of their kennel. They’re still not real big yet so I put them in at night. They’re catching rodents like crazy which it fantastic!! They love it here and will be a much appreciated member of the team. They get a can of tuna twice a week as a treat for all their hard work. On top of their twice daily dry food.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 21, 2019)

Annual Fall camp out for scouts  beautiful day for it. We got the fishing station it was great


----------



## Bruce (Sep 21, 2019)

Great fun!


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 21, 2019)

GORGEOUS picture.  What lake?


----------



## MtViking (Sep 21, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> GORGEOUS picture.  What lake?


It’s canyon ferry reservoir. It’s a dam on the Missouri River.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 22, 2019)

I loved Scouting.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 22, 2019)

What the heck is the Missouri River doing in Montana??? Did someone buy it from Missouri and move it?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 22, 2019)

If my memory is correct, the Missouri River starts in the mountains of Montana. It's actually longer than the Mississippi.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 22, 2019)

Right you are!!!! I had followed it south from the lake MtViking went to and it split into smaller rivers. I ASSUMED!!! that was the end of it. I didn't realize it was flowing north


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 23, 2019)

@MtViking 
I didn't want to flood the Coffee thread so I thought i'd post here 
There are a few things you can do to try and get your rabbits to breed.
Are they molting? Mine are all molting right now and the bucks are pretty much useless for a month or 2...they don't even try to breed!
You can try switching cages with the buck and doe. Put her in his cage, him in her cage and leave them there overnight. In the morning, switch them back then put the doe in with the buck. Its worked for me once or twice.
Then there's the loooong car ride. That works! If you're running errands, bring the doe along for the ride. Rabbits have an instinct to breed when they feel their environment is changing....they have to start new type of thing. I've had pretty good luck with this trick 
You could try putting them in a small enclosed area on the grass...for some reason my does love to breed when I put them on the ground 

How many rabbits (does and bucks) do you have?


----------



## MtViking (Sep 23, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> @MtViking
> I didn't want to flood the Coffee thread so I thought i'd post here
> There are a few things you can do to try and get your rabbits to breed.
> Are they molting? Mine are all molting right now and the bucks are pretty much useless for a month or 2...they don't even try to breed!
> ...


I have 1 buck and two does. The buck and 1 for are 5 months and the other doe is 6 months. I plan on picking up another buck in November if I can find a good one at the rabbit show then. Or possibly another doe instead depends what’s for sale at the show.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 23, 2019)

They may be too young, I’ve heard some people start at 4 months all the way up to 8 months. So I’m trying somewhere in the middle.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 23, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Right you are!!!! I had followed it south from the lake MtViking went to and it split into smaller rivers. I ASSUMED!!! that was the end of it. I didn't realize it was flowing north


Those three rivers create the Missouri River. It’s called Three Forks.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 23, 2019)

MtViking said:


> Those three rivers create the Missouri River. It’s called Three Forks.


They are the Jefferson river the Galliton and the Maddison. If I’m remembering correctly


----------



## MtViking (Sep 23, 2019)

I


AmberLops said:


> @MtViking
> I didn't want to flood the Coffee thread so I thought i'd post here
> There are a few things you can do to try and get your rabbits to breed.
> Are they molting? Mine are all molting right now and the bucks are pretty much useless for a month or 2...they don't even try to breed!
> ...


I’ll see if I can try some of those tricks this week. I have a opened bottom cage for the grow outs to graze once I actually get any grow out so I can try the grass trick pretty easy.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 23, 2019)

I know my Dad and step-mother tried the "take the bunny for a ride" thing. Don't know if it worked.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 23, 2019)

MtViking said:


> They may be too young, I’ve heard some people start at 4 months all the way up to 8 months. So I’m trying somewhere in the middle.


Yours are pretty young!
I breed my Hollands at around 6-8 months depending on when they want to breed.
Netherland Dwarfs usually breed on their own at around 5 months, same with my Lionheads.
The Angoras breed at 8 months to a year


----------



## MtViking (Sep 24, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Yours are pretty young!
> I breed my Hollands at around 6-8 months depending on when they want to breed.
> Netherland Dwarfs usually breed on their own at around 5 months, same with my Lionheads.
> The Angoras breed at 8 months to a year


They’re 5 and 6 months but they’re a. It bigger breed than the dwarfs.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 24, 2019)

MtViking said:


> They’re 5 and 6 months but they’re a. It bigger breed than the dwarfs.


Usually the bigger breeds take longer to mature


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 27, 2019)

Mr. @MtViking,

Just caught up on your journal.  I am looking forward to reading more about your and your family's adventures.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## MtViking (Sep 27, 2019)

Been a bit. Here’s an update. Still no luck on a successful breeding with the rabbits. But like others have said they’re probably just not ready yet. Haven’t gotten any further on the chicken coup project, just been too busy doing other crap. The old house is still on the market lots of showings no takers. The realtors are saying it’s priced just right, just haven’t found the right buyer. It’s archery season here in Montana, so I decided to learn a new skill. Shooting a traditional recurve bow. I’ve shot a lot with my compound bow and am pretty darn accurate with it. Recurve is a whole different animal. Im hitting the target pretty regular now, I’ve only lost one arrow  I won’t be hunting with it this year I don’t think, it’s a ton of fun regardless of how bad I am right now. We have a “historic” snow storm heading in tonight through Monday with up to 8-10 inches in the lower parts and estimating 36”!!! In some mountain areas hopefully not the mountains I’m at the bottom of. I think the super snow is going to dump farther north than me.   So with the freezing temps in the teens and twenties I closed up the hutches with moving blankets and added some extra wind block, and added a bunch of straw in for the rabbits. I also got the barn cats a nice warm house set up in the barn. Had to disconnect all the water hoses and will need to drag cords out to the rabbits for their heated water bottles. And last but not least I got two more years closer the dreaded 40 yrs old  yesterday, and got some great gear for my archery set up. Hope all is well with anyone that reads this. Stay warm. Or cool depending where in this world your located.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 27, 2019)

OH -- WOWWW.  THAT's why I live this far South!!

85 today, same coming tomorrow....68-70 low in AM   Just couldn't handle that much cold & snow, that soon, for that long  --  all winter and your winter is longer than mine!    Nope, not this ole gal!  But I will love your pictures of that white stuff.

AS to age...older I get the colder I think it is.  You're only 38?  GEESH...You'll be fine.  That weather adds a LOT of extra work, it's hard to work out in it, tiring physically.   Bundle up and work slow.  You'll enjoy your hot coffee tomorrow!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 27, 2019)

I'll just keep my Southern Magnolia little ol' self right here in Texas at 92 degrees today.  We get snow maybe once every 2 or 3 years. We are idiots, don't know how to drive in it, have lots of wrecks, everything shuts down because there is no equipment to clear the roads. Kids stay home from school and make snowmen. people take off from work, or they go to work and maybe they make it, maybe they make the body shop happy.

Your rabbits look battened down for the snow. Maybe their lack of breeding may have something to do with short day length. Do you have a barn that you could move them into and put a timer/light on them? If not, add BARN to your list. LOL LOL

Almost 40! Man! You are getting OLD!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 27, 2019)

My son is older than you  ......happy belated birthday to you


----------



## MtViking (Sep 27, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I'll just keep my Southern Magnolia little ol' self right here in Texas at 92 degrees today.  We get snow maybe once every 2 or 3 years. We are idiots, don't know how to drive in it, have lots of wrecks, everything shuts down because there is no equipment to clear the roads. Kids stay home from school and make snowmen. people take off from work, or they go to work and maybe they make it, maybe they make the body shop happy.
> 
> Your rabbits look battened down for the snow. Maybe their lack of breeding may have something to do with short day length. Do you have a barn that you could move them into and put a timer/light on them? If not, add BARN to your list. LOL LOL
> 
> Almost 40! Man! You are getting OLD!


Barn is on the list haha we have a shed but no power out there. Yet anyways. The path to the shed is mostly boulders so I won’t be trenching power to it anytime soon


----------



## Baymule (Sep 27, 2019)

MtViking said:


> Barn is on the list haha we have a shed but no power out there. Yet anyways. The path to the shed is mostly boulders so I won’t be trenching power to it anytime soon



Power pole.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 27, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Power pole.


Yeah I might do that. I don’t really like aerial lines through the pine trees but that might be my only option if I want power over there. We will see what happens. At least being an electrician the labor is cheap


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 27, 2019)

I saw that storm on the news...strange to have such a huge snowstorm in September  
Saw that the whole northwest could get up to 3 feet.... No thanks! That's why I got the heck outta Maine! It's way too cold for me. Have a heat wave coming through from today until Tuesday. Highs in the upper 90's with heat index of 105. 
Can't help but notice you have those top-fill water bottles. I love those, so much easier. But for whatever reason, my Lionheads can't figure them out and will go days without drinking if I give them just the bottle and no bowl. But all the others rabbits are smart enough to figure it out!


----------



## MtViking (Sep 27, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I saw that storm on the news...strange to have such a huge snowstorm in September
> Saw that the whole northwest could get up to 3 feet.... No thanks! That's why I got the heck outta Maine! It's way too cold for me. Have a heat wave coming through from today until Tuesday. Highs in the upper 90's with heat index of 105.
> Can't help but notice you have those top-fill water bottles. I love those, so much easier. But for whatever reason, my Lionheads can't figure them out and will go days without drinking if I give them just the bottle and no bowl. But all the others rabbits are smart enough to figure it out!


Yeah they’re so nice to fill up and to clean out. I’ll have to switch to my heated bottles sooner than I wanted to they’re not flip top which is a real bummer since I’ll have to take everything off to refill in the winter weather. I’m hoping the cold is not going to last long enough on this first storm to worry about the heated ones yet. If mine freeze I guess I’ll be dragging cords out there in the blizzard hahaha. Definitely wouldn’t be the worst work I’ve done in the cold. Last year was brutal -20 below zero for weeks on end. I couldn’t keep battery’s charged on our tools at work the insulation on the wire would just snap off the copper. No fun,not to mention the projects take twice as long or more. So the shops not making a good profit. If they don’t make money none of us make money


----------



## MtViking (Sep 27, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> My son is older than you  ......happy belated birthday to you


Im the baby of the family


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 28, 2019)

Oh, to be "pushing 40" again.  My son is also older than you, so please just go right on and feel " getting older" as we all sit and chuckle over it.....  
I moved to Va from Ct, and spent a bit of my childhood with family in Vt.  I have never regretted trading in the LONG winters for a more balanced time of seasons.  Well, mostly more balanced,  except that the spring seems short as we go from winter into summer with a very short springtime, and lately the summer heat seems to last longer and fall is short.... But still, not month and months of cold;  real cold, cold... The winters in Ct are somewhat similar to here, but ours are shorter.  The last couple have been a little weird, and we have had little snow and more of the cold freezing rain that is hard on the animals.  But not lasting for months and months and months. 
I don't like the 90+ heat day after day,  but we usually get the 20 degree cool off at night so you live with it.  We have had record heat this year, and now our area has gone from extremely dry to moderate drought.  We are running about 5-10" " rain behind normal, but last year we were about 25" above normal.  It had been an extremely wet late 2017, all of 2018, into early 2019.  We had done fairly well this year all summer, getting timely rain, a little wet early, but we did get some dry spells inbetween and making hay went pretty well.  Now it is like "crunchy" underfoot and the late cutting of orchard grass has basically dried up on the stem.  Still, better than being down in the 30's already....


----------



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2019)

We are in drought also. I need to plant winter rye and crimson clover, bags sitting on the porch......


----------



## MtViking (Sep 28, 2019)

It’s here  sooner than I’d like but, it won’t last long


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 28, 2019)

I am shivering looking at that picture.  Hopefully not here until December!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 28, 2019)

MtViking said:


> We have a “historic” snow storm heading in tonight through Monday with up to 8-10 inches in the lower parts and estimating 36”!!!


 I don't want a 3' storm EVER! I can deal with 8-10" but not this early in the year thank you very much.  Is that tarp between the shed and the coop going to hold up to a snow load?


MtViking said:


> I got two more years closer the dreaded 40 yrs old  yesterday,


You got 2 years older on ONE birthday? Don't rush it man, it happens fast enough on its own!!



MtViking said:


> At least being an electrician the labor is cheap


And good quality


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 28, 2019)

Mr. @MtViking,

Holy cow!  Snow already!  I'm with the other folks in that the months on end of cold would drive me crazy.  But even though I'm a native Texan, I also get tired of the months on end of heat!  Maybe I could move a little south of you, maybe Gillette, WY, near the Wyoming Life folks. 

Don't let the other folks get you down about getting old.  As my Dad used to say, "Old age is good for you, because the older you get the longer you live!" 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## MtViking (Sep 28, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Mr. @MtViking,
> 
> Holy cow!  Snow already!  I'm with the other folks in that the months on end of cold would drive me crazy.  But even though I'm a native Texan, I also get tired of the months on end of heat!  Maybe I could move a little south of you, maybe Gillette, WY, near the Wyoming Life folks.
> 
> ...


My wife’s down in texas right now for training. She’s said in the Houston area its in the 90s and humid. I showed her my pictures up here. I don’t know what’s worse the heat and humidity or cold and snow. At least for me I’ll take the Montana winters over a southern humid summer. We have like zero humidity. I went to Georgia once and about drowned when I stepped off the jetway. Wyoming is similar weather but Windy! I was there in April we got 6-8 inches of snow over night and the wind was crazy. It’s very flat for the most part they do have some of the Rockies.  Your gonna want to go a little further south. Maybe Colorado would be good. Too many people for me but I say that about my town of 30000 Lol.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 28, 2019)

Our daughter and son in law live outside of Reno and said it was 80 degrees yesterday as they put out Weed & Feed and woke up with snow covering everything this morning.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 28, 2019)

A city of 30K would be the 2nd largest city in Vermont by about 10K people..


----------



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2019)

Bruce said:


> A city of 30K would be the 2nd largest city in Vermont by about 10K people..


Wow.....having been raised in Houston, including all the little cities that Houston grew around, that's about 6 million people. I spent the last 30 years living in a town of less than 7,000. Tyler population is 105,000 but people drive in from surrounding towns to work, so there are about 300,000 or more cars in Tyler every day.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 28, 2019)

WAAAAAAY too many people!!!! Heck that is almost half the entire population of Vermont!


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 28, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Is that tarp between the shed and the coop going to hold up to a snow load?



I thought that when I looked at the pic but, didn't want to extend a jinx.   However, that looks to be just a dusting of snow and not what they said.  Darned weather liars.  

It also looks about like our one snowfall last year.   Enough for me!  I like to watch it falling but not accumulating.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 28, 2019)

Our little town of Cornersville has about 1500 people and that is big enough


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 28, 2019)

There are 28 people in my town  
Looks like a bad storm you guys are getting, I've been following it on the news. Stay safe and warm!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 29, 2019)

Heavy traffic does not faze me. I have nerves of steel. However, I would rather take the long way around than get on I-20. Too many idiots playing high speed bumper cars, too many wrecks.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 29, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> Our little town of Cornersville has about 1500 people and that is big enough



Yeah, but you aren't far from the far reaching traffic of Nashville. We drove on I-65 at the height of "stupid rush hour"  to get to your house. Not for the faint hearted!


----------



## MtViking (Sep 29, 2019)

Bruce said:


> A city of 30K would be the 2nd largest city in Vermont by about 10K people..


That’s great! Maybe I need to move to Vermont! I live about 15 miles out so it’s nice and quiet. Helena’s not a bad town. It’s the capital so there’s lots of political crap which I don’t get involved in. But other than that the people are generally good people. Most of Montana’s population is in 5 towns. We just hit 1million people state wide last year. The cows still out number the people by a sizable margin. I cant complain.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 29, 2019)

The tarp held on until I tried to sweep it off, I was reaching too far and one side came down. I left it as a cover for the cage front. It’s still coming down and starting to stick. 3-6 inches around the property. I’m heading out on the tractor now to plow my drive up to the main road. It’s supposed to come down until tomorrow so we could have a sizable amount on the ground by then. Still it’s a damn nice day out all considering. Probably 22 degrees no wind. I’m digging out my hat and gloves and going to spend the day playing in snow. And hopefully getting some shooting in with my recurve. I did lose another arrow last night in the snow so I might be getting the metal detector out and searching for arrows before I practice some more. Lol. Everyone have a wonderful Sunday. Some of us have to work tomorrow so better enjoy the time we have.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 29, 2019)

Mr. @MtViking,

Beautiful!

What make and model of tractor do you have?  Do you find that 2 wheel drive is fine in the snow and ice?  How long is your driveway that you need to clear?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## MtViking (Sep 29, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Mr. @MtViking,
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> ...


I’m not sure how long it is probably less than a quarter mile. It’s a 1964 farmall 560. It’s a beast the tires are around six feet tall and they’re weighted tires. This is my first winter with the tractor and my first time plowing with it. The back blade and bucket worked good, it takes some practice, last year I borrowed a plow truck to clear it out. The 2 wheel drive seemed to work fine today the ground is still soft though and the tractor weighs a lot so I’m sure that helped. There’s not much that slows that thing down, so I’m hoping it will do ok once the ground is frozen and I’m trying to plow the road. 4x4 tractors are super nice I have friends with them and nothing stops em. But they’re also way more expensive than the old 2 wheel drive tractors. Hopefully I won’t have any problems. My dad goes south for the winters and I’ll beable to use his plow truck once he hits the road south. So if the tractor isn’t cutting it I’ll have options later in the year.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 29, 2019)

MtViking said:


> The cows still out number the people by a sizable margin.


That used to be said of Vermont but I think it changed way back in the 60's. Milk prices have been bad so long that we lose small dairy farms every year. 

Way too early for 6" of snow!


----------



## MtViking (Sep 29, 2019)

Bruce said:


> That used to be said of Vermont but I think it changed way back in the 60's. Milk prices have been bad so long that we lose small dairy farms every year.
> 
> Way too early for 6" of snow!


I agree too early. At least the ground was still warm so a lot of it from yesterday melted as it landed or I would’ve been pushing 10” this morning.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 29, 2019)

I saw a report of 40 inches up at the northern border!


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 29, 2019)

We farmed with all 2 wd tractors until we bought out the equipment from the friend who died of cancer.  4wd is nice, but they are costly and they drink fuel like it was free....before we got a 4wd,  we used the 2wd tractor one winter to break the path in the 2+ ft of snow when we had to take hay down the road to feed and the state had not gotten anywhere near the back roads to plow for 3 days.  I followed behind in the truck with the "bale bed"  with 2 more rolls of hay on it to feed out.  Would never have gotten the truck through the roads let alone into the fields to get them fed.   
We actually used the 4wd more for the extreme muddy conditions over the 2017-2019  18 month season of constant nearly double our normal rainfall.  It was about the only thing that saved us being able to get in and out of gateways and such.  We spent alot of money on gravel and rock to fill in the ruts and such, and a couple of times had to use it to get the trucks out from being stuck in that horrendous mud.  
They have their place, but they are not cheap to buy and are not cheap to operate.  A 2wd with good tires will do good as long as you don't let the snow get too deep before you make the first pass.  That is where everyone gets into trouble.  Waiting too long then trying to move too much at once.
  Same as plowing with any vehicle.  When I was growing up in Ct., and we got a fair amount of snow, all the "small independent contractors" with 4wd trucks that did snow plowing of driveways and parking lots and such, always did them with a 3" minimum, and that way the snow didn't "get ahead" of them.  When you had 20-30 driveways to plow, if it was really putting down some snow,  you were hard pressed to keep up with the accumulation.  Sometimes you did a driveway 3 times in a big storm, but it was understood up front that was the way it was done.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 29, 2019)

MtViking said:


> I saw a report of 40 inches up at the northern border!



Saw pictures on a cattle forum I go on where they were getting it up in Canada and they were still trying to get the last of their grains done.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 29, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> 4wd is nice, but they are costly and they drink fuel like it was free


Why is 4WD more costly on fuel? Mine is a hydrostatic transmission and I can choose to have it in 4WD (actually I guess it is properly called 4 wheel assist) or in rear wheel only.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 29, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Why is 4WD more costly on fuel? Mine is a hydrostatic transmission and I can choose to have it in 4WD (actually I guess it is properly called 4 wheel assist) or in rear wheel only.


My guess on the ones I’ve seen is just the extra power it need to run the front. Extra torque extra power extra gas? Just my guess. My old tractor actually gets pretty good gas mileage. It runs like a champ all summer I’ve filled it twice.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 29, 2019)

I mowed two acres and lots of playing with it just learning how to use it. Plus I feel like a real farmer when I’m driving that beauty around the property


----------



## MtViking (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## farmerjan (Sep 29, 2019)

As for the fuel, yes, it takes more power to run in 4wd due to all the turning gears.  When in 2 wd, you are not actively running 2 sets of drive gears like in the 4wd.  A pickup run in 4wd uses more fuel - gas or diesel-  than when it is run in 2wd. Plus, the JD is not as fuel efficient in 2wd as our Agco and the Agco actually has a little more HP.  Our older Allis-Chalmers , it is a 7040 I think, is better than the JD on fuel, and it is an elephant of a tractor compared to the JD.  We use it on all the bigger hills, as it can hold back the heavier equipment - especially the bigger round baler,   because it is so heavy.  Yet it is fairly decent on fuel.  The JD is about 100 hp, but it is newer, and has alot of fancier stuff in it, and it just drinks the fuel like it is kool-aid.  Have had others say that the jd's are not as good on fuel as some of their other makes. 
I raked all 20+  acres  of the sorghum with the little Farmall H and didn't use 10 gallons of gas....about 4 1/2 hours.  Didn't look to see how much was left but that little tractor is good on gas.  Most all the bigger tractors are diesel though.  Biggest problem with them in the cold, you have to have a block heater, or some type of glow plugs/ engine/oil/fuel heater  or they don't start good in the cold.  I imagine in Montana, there are more gas tractors just due to the ability to get them started.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 29, 2019)

MtViking said:


> That’s great! Maybe I need to move to Vermont! I live about 15 miles out so it’s nice and quiet. Helena’s not a bad town. It’s the capital so there’s lots of political crap which I don’t get involved in. But other than that the people are generally good people. Most of Montana’s population is in 5 towns. We just hit 1million people state wide last year. The cows still out number the people by a sizable margin. I cant complain.


1 million in the whole state?


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 29, 2019)

I went to Barre and Montpelier Vermont...that's pretty much as far as I got! It's a beautiful state...just way too cold in the winter for me


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 30, 2019)

What's parked behind your tractor in the last pic? Kinda looks like an old Scout?


----------



## Bruce (Sep 30, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> Biggest problem with them in the cold, you have to have a block heater, or some type of glow plugs/ engine/oil/fuel heater or they don't start good in the cold.


Mine has glow plugs, started fine all last winter. Of course it is only a 35 HP, I imagine the bigger tractors might need more than just glow plugs. Do have to put diesel non gel stuff in it for the winter though or BIG problems. 



MtViking said:


> Plus I feel like a real farmer when I’m driving that beauty around the property


A WHOLE lot more than when driving the garden "tractor" around, that is for sure!


Baymule said:


> 1 million in the whole state?


Yeah, they are overpopulated, we have only 627,000. Of course they win on the population per square mile with 7/sq mi we are 67.9. Texas is WAY overpopulated 28.7M - 108.4/sq mi.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 30, 2019)

Pastor Dave said:


> What's parked behind your tractor in the last pic? Kinda looks like an old Scout?


It’s an old willeys jeepster 68 if I remember right. I have a 62 1/2 cab scout too but it’s a rust bucket pile of parts. The jeepster runs and drives.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 30, 2019)

My little tractor is 4WD assist and has a glow plug, weighted rear tires.   It's been great -- and yeah, you think you're a "real farmer" when driving.   Of course, that's only in our head......because the workload and responsibility is no where near theirs.  But, it's "our" time.
I am thrilled to say I have never had snow to move since buying it 4 yrs ago.  However, I have a rear blade & FEL if I do.  

We have DOT truck out to clear MAIN highways if/when snow is here.  Since it isn't often, or huge amounts, we don't have enough in area to do more than the major roads.   About 5 yrs ago we had a big storm and a foot of snow  (bought my tractor after that!).  Several of those in area with tractors actually got together to help clear their neighborhood roads.  After a day  two...we were in pretty good shape.   Gotta admit, some were smaller but, getting it done.  Heck, some of them were having fun.  Even did some driveways for people, free, to keep things "working".  Helped those who couldn't clear their own drives, too.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 30, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> As for the fuel, yes, it takes more power to run in 4wd due to all the turning gears.  When in 2 wd, you are not actively running 2 sets of drive gears like in the 4wd.  A pickup run in 4wd uses more fuel - gas or diesel-  than when it is run in 2wd. Plus, the JD is not as fuel efficient in 2wd as our Agco and the Agco actually has a little more HP.  Our older Allis-Chalmers , it is a 7040 I think, is better than the JD on fuel, and it is an elephant of a tractor compared to the JD.  We use it on all the bigger hills, as it can hold back the heavier equipment - especially the bigger round baler,   because it is so heavy.  Yet it is fairly decent on fuel.  The JD is about 100 hp, but it is newer, and has alot of fancier stuff in it, and it just drinks the fuel like it is kool-aid.  Have had others say that the jd's are not as good on fuel as some of their other makes.
> I raked all 20+  acres  of the sorghum with the little Farmall H and didn't use 10 gallons of gas....about 4 1/2 hours.  Didn't look to see how much was left but that little tractor is good on gas.  Most all the bigger tractors are diesel though.  Biggest problem with them in the cold, you have to have a block heater, or some type of glow plugs/ engine/oil/fuel heater  or they don't start good in the cold.  I imagine in Montana, there are more gas tractors just due to the ability to get them started.


There’s a lot of diesels up here too. It was about 50/50 on CL when we found the one we have. I have two diesel trucks and I’m ready to get rid of both of them. Lots of power good mileage but they are super expensive to maintain. Every little thing you need to do in a diesel costs twice as much as a gas. Parts are at least double and the labor is insane. I’m done with diesels. Cheaper to pay the extra for gas and have cheap parts to fix my rigs than deal with the diesels anymore.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 30, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Mine has glow plugs, started fine all last winter. Of course it is only a 35 HP, I imagine the bigger tractors might need more than just glow plugs. Do have to put diesel non gel stuff in it for the winter though or BIG problems.
> 
> 
> A WHOLE lot more than when driving the garden "tractor" around, that is for sure!
> ...


We have 2.6 million cows which is about 3 cows per person. So that would be about 21 cows per square mile


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 30, 2019)

Mr. @MtViking, sir,

The reason that I asked about your tractor and whether it was 2WD vs 4WD is that there is a YouTube channel of a guy in Canada who made snow chains for his 4WD tractor:




I figured that if he needed snow chains for a 4WD tractor then a 2WD tractor would definitely need them.  But maybe not.

You mentioned the cost of ownership of diesel trucks.  I own a 2017 Ford F350 6.7L diesel truck.  I originally bought it when my wife and I were thinking of going RVing, and one of RVs we were considering was a 40 ft 5th wheel that weighed 20,000 lbs.  So a little F150 gas wouldn't get the job done.  Before we sold our house, we decided that we would prefer to buy a place in the country somewhere.  I still have the diesel, whose factory warranty just expired.  (I do have an extended service contract for it.)  But with you mentioning the cost of ownership of a diesel, maybe I should consider selling it.  What do you think?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce (Sep 30, 2019)

If you don't NEED an F350 I'd dump it just to buy something that didn't suck so much fuel per mile. Those suckers are major expensive to buy and run.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 30, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Mr. @MtViking, sir,
> 
> The reason that I asked about your tractor and whether it was 2WD vs 4WD is that there is a YouTube channel of a guy in Canada who made snow chains for his 4WD tractor:
> 
> ...


If you don’t plan on towing very often, I personally would get a gas I think. Yours is pretty new I don’t know very much about all diesels especially the newest ones. There are a ton of diesel trucks here they are very popular, I love having the power I have and it gets better gas mileage than my gas one did. My biggest issue is I can’t do much of anything for maintenance myself because I just don’t have the experience. Look into parts for yours check prices. I have an 02 6.0 bullet proof (which means I dumped 8k into super building the motor to have less problems) and a 97 f250 7.3. I live driving them. But everything is expensive. And things will wear out. Glow plugs, injectors, fuel injection modules, fuel filters, oil filters. You have tranny coolers, oil coolers, turbos and parts for the turbos. That doesn’t even include cv joints and transfer cases and drive line stuff. Granted gas trucks have a lot of the same parts that wear out. But they are considerably cheaper for the parts and I can fix or maintain gas trucks easier myself which save a time on labor. I don’t want to tell someone what to drive that’s just my experience. In the last 2 years not including the major rebuild I’ve spent close to 3500 on random stuff. An oil change costs me $200 every 3000 miles and labor for that is only like $50 bucks. I just had an injector crap out, I haven’t even taken it in yet because I don’t have any extra money at the moment. Once I fix the injector I’m selling it and getting a gas truck. I’ll still get a 3/4 ton I probably won’t get a 1 ton just because I don’t tow very often and when I do a 3/4 ton will handle it fine for me. Just as a reference in the last 10 years with my wife’s Chevy suburban I’ve spent maybe 1400 bucks on general maintenance and a heater fan. Hope this helps. It’s kind of a broad scope lol.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 30, 2019)

We wouldn't have another gas "heavy" pickup but we do USE our trucks.  Everyone of our diesels have been SUPER good as far as towing and hauling heavy stuff.  Used to be diesel was quite a bit cheaper than gas and diesels became all the rage.  Now it is more expensive so no fuel savings.  But our F350 crewcab, 1 ton gets 18 mpg easy so not that bad.  It is a 1998 maybe, has the 7.3.  The 1997(6?) 3/4 ton, is not as good on fuel, 14 avg,  supercab,   and we use it 99% of the time to pull the cattle trailer.  Same engine, different transmission.  The bale trucks are all 1 tons, same engines, can haul 2 1500 lb bales easily.  They have rougher tread tires and I don't know if we have ever even checked the mileage....they are there to work, not run long stretches on the roads. All trucks are straight drive except the automatic he had a bale bed put on for me because of my ankle and neither one of us is in love with it.  Seems to not get very good fuel mileage at all, but we have mostly only used it for hauling bales so not a good comparison.
We regularly put 400,000 on a diesel engine before having to do any major work except normal maintenance.  And we don't change oil etc every 3,000 miles, it gets done when we have time. Maybe not ideal, but I seldom get oil changed on my little ranger pickup before 6-10,000 miles.... Did have to do injectors and glow plugs on one of them, but none of our trucks were bought new either....everyone has had 100,000 or more miles on it when we got it.  Had 470,000+ on one when it finally blew and the truck body was so rotten that it wasn't worth fixing.  We beat that truck in the ground and it didn't owe us a penny.

In your case @Senile_Texas_Aggie , the diesel is probably more truck than you need since you are not going to be towing.  A good 3/4 ton truck, gas, would do most all you would ever need to do on the farm if you have a trailer to haul your tractor to the shop, even can pull a fair sized camper/trailer if you wanted.  You would probably get a fairly decent price for your truck if it is in nice shape without a ton of miles on it.  I would not trade it in though, I would sell it outright.  Since I am assuming that you would probably take it to a shop to do most of the maintenance, it would still be cheaper to do the normal stuff on a gas.  We usually figure 2-250,000 miles on a gas vehicle though, nothing like the 400,000 on the diesels.  Of course, any vehicle here has a "hard life" and they work every mile that they put on. 

Newest vehicle we own is my 2000 Subaru...... one of my rangers is 1996, the other (4x4) is 1985.  Have only bought one new vehicle in my life, my 1979 ford f150 supercab 2wd when I got divorced, and traded my little plymouth duster in on it because I needed a truck to haul hay and feed. Long ago sold with over 200,000 miles.  Unless I win the lottery, I doubt I will ever buy new again..... cost too much, and lose too much when you drive them off the lot.... and payments are not in my plans.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks, everyone, for your input.  I'll give it some thought and if I decide to sell and get a new vehicle, I'll let you folks know.


----------



## MtViking (Oct 1, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your input.  I'll give it some thought and if I decide to sell and get a new vehicle, I'll let you folks know.


Part of my issues with my trucks is the fact that it gets so cold here too. The cold is rough on em. I have block heaters and use anti gel plus the “winter” diesel and I’ve still had em gel up before. But when it’s -20 for two weeks and not above 0 at all for almost 6 weeks there’s not a lot I could do. If I had a nice heated garage Maybe. This last winter was the coldest I’ve seen in a very long time. It’s was kind of funny actually because there was diesels on the side of the road all over the place. Everything from old ones to brand new fancy ones.


----------



## MtViking (Oct 1, 2019)

And I think I attract lemons


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 2, 2019)

I doubt you "attract" lemons as far as the diesels having problems in the winter.  We have had some problems when we have had temps in the teens for a few days in a row.  We also do not have garages, heated or not, to put them in.  We have used the antigel stuff, and have found that just Kerosene works better mixed into the diesel fuel.  But we don't get the bitter cold that you have there nor does even our less frequent 0 degree temps last for more than a couple days....

You just get rough temps there.   I cannot imagine having diesel powered vehicles up there in that cold.

We also have a "winter diesel" here at the truck stops, even though we don't get near as cold.  Also plug in any truck that is going to be used .

Is the snow still on the ground there?


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 2, 2019)

Never had other than gas vehicles.  My little tractor is diesel but, rarely get the extreme weather/temps you get there.    I couldn't deal in that weather.   But, if the combo is that bad, why have the truck?    Are the gas engines such an issue?  

This adds a whole new dimension to living -- with house heating, animal feeding/watering, now driving  --  no wonder the population is so low


----------



## MtViking (Oct 2, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Never had other than gas vehicles.  My little tractor is diesel but, rarely get the extreme weather/temps you get there.    I couldn't deal in that weather.   But, if the combo is that bad, why have the truck?    Are the gas engines such an issue?
> 
> This adds a whole new dimension to living -- with house heating, animal feeding/watering, now driving  --  no wonder the population is so low


I ask my self the same question. The reason I went with diesel was I was towing a 30ft camper at the time. I had a 92 f350 with a 460 gas engine in it. I literally couldn’t pass a gas station in it. And gas prices were crazy high. It was a beast of a pick up truck but only got 6-7 mpg when I was towing. My diesel gets 18mpg regardless of my towing or not. You can’t even tell you have anything behind you with the diesel. The power and torque is awesome. But over the years I’ve had 3 different trucks everyone has broke down too many times for me to justify haveing the better mpg or the extra towing capacity since I don’t tow a camper anymore. That’s why after new injectors I’m selling my truck. Both of them probably. The snow is still on the ground at my house, some has melted pretty good and by this weekend will be gone. It’s already gone in town with a few shady spots that might have a little. The nights are staying cold though. The lows have been in the 20s since Saturday night. The days are warming up.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 2, 2019)

MtViking said:


> The days are warming up.



 Yep -- but 30 isn't warm to me!   You guys think it is.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Oct 2, 2019)

Just now getting caught up...


farmerjan said:


> We are running about 5-10" " rain behind normal


I wish we would just get 10" a year!



Bruce said:


> Heck that is almost half the entire population of Vermont!


@Bruce, I think I just read that the homeless population in LA is larger than any city in Vermont.

@MtViking, please send any unwanted snow our way.  Will be glad to take it.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 2, 2019)

That is pretty ugly isn't it! Burlington's population is 42K, I found this about the LA homeless population
"According to the *Los Angeles Homeless* Services Authority, in 2019, approximately 50,000 to 60,000 persons may be found *homeless* on any given night in *Los Angeles* County, more than 44,000 of them on the streets."

i can't imagine having to live like that. There are something over 300 in Burlington which sounds like a lot until you look at other places. 
Of course there are 4M people in L.A. and only 626K in all of Vermont. There were "only" 3M in Los Angeles when I left the area 40 years ago. 505K when I arrived in Vermont.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 2, 2019)

I can't imagine that kind of cold.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 5, 2019)

Yeh....the cold is tough up there, but the winds are deadly!!.....a breeze up there is like a 20mph steady wind.....50-60mph winds can kickup rather regularly.....that'll get your attention for sure...........


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 5, 2019)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh....the cold is tough up there, but the winds are deadly!!.....a breeze up there is like a 20mph steady wind.....50-60mph winds can kickup rather regularly.....that'll get your attention for sure...........


I took an Amtrak train from Oregon to Maine a few years ago (in January) and it stopped in Whitefish Montana. Everyone got out for a break and as soon as I stepped outside a huge gust of freezing wind hit me so hard it just about knocked me over!!
The next day, the train froze to the tracks in the Dakotas...we were stuck there for 26 hours and the train ran out of food...so they ordered Subway sandwiches and it came by helicopter 
It was one heck of an experience!


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 5, 2019)

and quadruple WOW


----------



## Bruce (Oct 6, 2019)

Sounds more like a movie plot than real life!
That is long trip even without the delay from freezing to the tracks.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 6, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Sounds more like a movie plot than real life!
> That is long trip even without the delay from freezing to the tracks.


Ha ha! It was a very interesting trip. The whole trip took almost 4 days with all of the issues that the train came across. It was supposed to be 2 1/2 days.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2019)

That had to be one heck of a train ride!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 6, 2019)

Baymule said:


> That had to be one heck of a train ride!


Sure was!


----------



## MtViking (Oct 6, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I took an Amtrak train from Oregon to Maine a few years ago (in January) and it stopped in Whitefish Montana. Everyone got out for a break and as soon as I stepped outside a huge gust of freezing wind hit me so hard it just about knocked me over!!
> The next day, the train froze to the tracks in the Dakotas...we were stuck there for 26 hours and the train ran out of food...so they ordered Subway sandwiches and it came by helicopter
> It was one heck of an experience!


Holy cow what an adventure! I can’t imagine spending 26 hours anywhere in the Dakotas in January let  alone stuck on a train. They really get hit with the wind and cold there.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 7, 2019)

Those who live in the northern states are made of some tough stuff. I'll take the heat over the cold, any day!


----------



## MtViking (Oct 7, 2019)

Good weekend, went and shot rifles with my dad and my kids. Everyone shot great. The youngest shot the 22s the calibers went up to 30-06. Then we went out and sold Cub Scout popcorn. Little man did great. Sold over $1000 yesterday. I don’t know if I can share a link to buy his popcorn on line. So I won’t but if someone knows if I can let me know.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 7, 2019)

I suspect the shipping would be financially problematic  I already bought popcorn from the Cub Scouts at the Farmer's Market last week. I hope the troop gets to keep a fair bit of that $25, don't know what their actual cost for the 18 microwave bags is though.


----------



## MtViking (Oct 8, 2019)

Bruce said:


> I suspect the shipping would be financially problematic  I already bought popcorn from the Cub Scouts at the Farmer's Market last week. I hope the troop gets to keep a fair bit of that $25, don't know what their actual cost for the 18 microwave bags is though.


It’s free shipping through his web site. Each scout gets to set up an online sales page, I did notice the popcorn was a little bit more than what we sell door to door but no actual shipping charges. As far as how much money stays with the pack. It’s surprisingly a large amount. For example a $25 purchase like your microwave unbelievable butter popcorn, over $18 stays with the pack/troop that’s selling it. Not all of it is quit that large of margins but most of it is. The stuff in tins the scouts don’t get quite 70% they get about 55%-60%  but all the bagged or boxes stuff is 70% stays with the pack.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 8, 2019)

My troop used to have fun doing a Bowl-a-thon, and we may have sold some kind if chocolate product, but too long ago to remember what it was.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 24, 2019)

Mr. @MtViking, sir!

I fear I may be beating a dead horse, but yesterday I saw a video on the YouTube channel "GP Outdoors", who resides in central Ontario, where he was fitting his tractor with chains:





I know he has a subcompact tractor and you have a much larger one, but he has 4WD while you have 2WD, and he still had trouble getting around last year.

Mr. @Bruce, you may have already stated it, but you have to deal with clearing your driveway in the snow using your tractor.  Do you use chains on your tractor?

I mention the video as I would hate for you to get stuck somewhere because you needed chains and didn't have them.  Have you checked with the folks around you to see if they have needed chains for their tractors?

OK, after this second mention, I'll try to mind my own business.  (OK, maybe not )

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce (Oct 25, 2019)

Chains on the garden tractor with the snow blower, not on the real tractor. I don't know how I would ever get them on! GP said the ones for his little BX were 60# each. The rear tires on my Mahindra are a LOT bigger. If necessary I would maybe look at getting some for the front, it would likely help with steering on non flat ground. I'm not going to take the tractor out to the woods in the snow just for the reasons you and GP mentioned.

The only part I have to clear is the obvious area in this picture. The tractor is stored in the barn behind and somewhat up from the blue car on the grass so I just need to come up that slope and push snow with the bucket and edge tamers - they are like little skis that clamp on to the bucket edge so it doesn't dig into the area being cleared. The garden tractor lives in the barn directly behind the blue car (the one that was totalled in February).


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks, Mr @Bruce!

Well, Mr. @MtViking, as she said, Miss @farmerjan didn't need chains for her 2WD tractors in Virginia, and she did just fine.  I hope you will do just fine, too.  I guess we will all find out soon!  I won't pester you any more about it.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## MtViking (Oct 25, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Thanks, Mr @Bruce!
> 
> Well, Mr. @MtViking, as she said, Miss @farmerjan didn't need chains for her 2WD tractors in Virginia, and she did just fine.  I hope you will do just fine, too.  I guess we will all find out soon!  I won't pester you any more about it.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


This is my first year with the tractor, my tires are almost 6ft tall lol I don’t know how much a set of chains would cost me, but more than I probably want to spend. The tires are weighted I believe they are 1500lbs if I remember right, so I think I will probably be ok. I driven 2x4 cars and trucks all winter with out chains on. I’ve rarely ever chained up my 4x4 even breaking trail in the mountains. Once the ground is frozen if you have enough weight on the rear tires you usually do pretty good. I’ll probably do most my plowing this winter with a little s10 pickup with a plow on it. My dad goes south in the winter and let’s me use his little plow truck. Most people around me have a plow for there trucks or use ATVs with plows. I only know one person that uses his tractor and he doesn’t have chains for it. He lives further up in the mountains than I do so I think I’ll do ok. I’ll definitely keep you posted on how it goes though.


----------



## MtViking (Oct 25, 2019)

Quick up date. I haven’t been on for a spell. Not much new, the cats are kicking but on the rodents I haven’t seen one in weeks! They’re fun to have around too. The rabbits still haven’t breed yet although I keep trying. I’m going to a rabbit show next month. I might pick up a proven buck or proven doe I dont know which would be the better option any one with an opinion on that please feel free to chime in. Their vulva has been purple the last week or two so hopefully they will breed soon. I don’t really want to feed three rabbits all winter that aren’t doing their jobs. Me and the kids went out antelope hunting and we all filled our tags so the freezer is stocked up with my favorite wild game meat. We skinned the skulls and are going to boil them ourselves this year. Two nice bucks and young buck they all will be delicious I’m sure. I went on a trip to st Louis for a big IBEW convention, which is the union that I proudly belong to and am the Vice President of my local. First time to really experience a city, I’ve driven through a couple as a kid but never stayed in the middle of one for a week. It was really awesome, I’d never move to one but was a great time. Got to check out some museums and the giant arch in between meetings and classes. The St. Louis arch was AMAZING! Totally blew my mind how they could build something like that. The youngest finished football so things are a little bit less busy so I’m hoping to be able to focus more energy on getting the chicken coop ready for spring. My cover crop of rye grass you guys recommended to me is coming in great! I’ll have a good cutting for the rabbits this spring before I till it in. It has Timothy hay in it as well so I’m going to leave a strip to grow for the summer. I’m also going to plant some down in the front yard for the rabbits to enjoy in their rabbit tractors. I think that’s about all I have for updates. The short days are limiting me greatly on getting any projects done after work which is depressing I LOVE working on the future homestead so I get restless not being able to continuously improving the place.


----------



## MtViking (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## MtViking (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (Oct 25, 2019)

Glad you got to experience a big city. Now you know why we don't want to live in one. LOL LOL


----------



## MtViking (Oct 25, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Glad you got to experience a big city. Now you know why we don't want to live in one. LOL LOL


Yep hahaha. There was drive by shooting that we heard a couple blocks from us in the middle of the day! Crazy to me. We were in groups so I don’t think we were ever in any sort of immediate danger plus I’m 6’4” viking looking dude and the guy with me is a body builder so I hope we looked imposing hahaha


----------



## Baymule (Oct 25, 2019)

What will you do with the pronghorn skulls? Have you seen the decorated cow skulls? some of them are cool looking. 

Pictures off the net


----------



## MtViking (Oct 25, 2019)

Baymule said:


> What will you do with the pronghorn skulls? Have you seen the decorated cow skulls? some of them are cool looking.
> 
> Pictures off the net


The kids will put theirs in their rooms, we have three really nice ones from a couple years ago that we hang on the walls. They're still packed from moving or I’d post pictures of those one. It cost me about $100 to have them done professionally so I thought I’d try to do these ones myself. The center one in the picture is mine this year I might try and paint that one, I haven’t painted since high school but I used to be pretty good so it’s worth a shot. Thanks for the good idea. I’ll keep you posted if I do.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 25, 2019)

I would go with a proven buck for sure. If you're getting a doe, be sure that she's under a year old but no less than 6 months. That way you'll have a chance at breeding her as soon as you get back....usually the excitement of the car ride and a new environment is enough to get them breeding. Mine still aren't breeding...I think all rabbits are on strike right now for some reason


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 26, 2019)

I grew up on a small farm with outdated equipment, and never heard of a 4wd tractor until got older. We had an old John Deere R and a couple Minneapolis Molines from the same era. We had The Blizzard of '77 when I was a tike and remember Dad taking the R along the railroad right of way into town because the whole road beside us was drifted shut. No chains. We had a FEL on one of the molines and he would do the driveways with that. No chains. Dad used to remind me that the snow plough trucks for the county were just 2wd too. Heavy is the answer.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 26, 2019)

MtViking said:


> The rabbits still haven’t breed yet although I keep trying.


Talked to one of the Farmer's Market guys today. He has canned veg, rabbits and chickens. I get my roasters from him. Mentioned I'd heard that rabbits don't breed like rabbits. He said yes they do, he's never had a problem. Guess he should go visit your rabbits and explain how things work to them.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 26, 2019)

Why don't you post a picture of Hugh Hefner?  Maybe they'll get the idea...


----------



## MtViking (Oct 26, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Talked to one of the Farmer's Market guys today. He has canned veg, rabbits and chickens. I get my roasters from him. Mentioned I'd heard that rabbits don't breed like rabbits. He said yes they do, he's never had a problem. Guess he should go visit your rabbits and explain how things work to them.


Yeah I need a rabbit whisperer lol. I think they’re confused how it works. I think I’m gonna pick up a proven buck if I can find one at the rabbit show. Maybe once they have an older man my young buck will get a chance


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 26, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Talked to one of the Farmer's Market guys today. He has canned veg, rabbits and chickens. I get my roasters from him. Mentioned I'd heard that rabbits don't breed like rabbits. He said yes they do, he's never had a problem. Guess he should go visit your rabbits and explain how things work to them.


WHAT?? 
He's a liar  Ask any other rabbit breeder and they'll tell you the truth!
Maybe he has magic rabbits...


----------



## Bruce (Oct 27, 2019)

Maybe!!


----------



## MtViking (Nov 2, 2019)

When to the rabbit show this morning. Never been to one and wanted to see how it all works in case I wanted to show some of my future rabbits. I was also hoping to find another buck or possibly a doe for my herd. No luck on finding a new rabbit but I learned a lot, and talking to other breeders found out that most everyone is having troubles getting their rabbits to breed, even breeders with 30+ years experience can’t get the rabbits to breed. They have different theories but no one really knows why. Most think it has to do with the crazy weather we’ve been having all over the state and country for that matter. I talked to a gentleman in his 60s that’s been breeding since he was a kid and said he’s never seen it like this before especially in the fall which is when he usually breeds to get a few litters in before the super cold comes in. So apparently rabbits are on strike from all over the place.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 2, 2019)

Well, I guess that the good thing from all that is that you aren't crazy, and you aren't the "failure" you thought you were.  Great that you had a chance to meet and talk to others too.  Maybe made a few contacts for future purchase down the road.  Plus getting to know someone that might be close if you run into a problem that is beyond your current knowledge.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 2, 2019)

No bunny humping going on here either  🤭 .......must be  something in the pellets !


----------



## MtViking (Nov 2, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> Well, I guess that the good thing from all that is that you aren't crazy, and you aren't the "failure" you thought you were.  Great that you had a chance to meet and talk to others too.  Maybe made a few contacts for future purchase down the road.  Plus getting to know someone that might be close if you run into a problem that is beyond your current knowledge.


Yeah it was definitely worth my time to go. I wish now I would’ve entered my satins into the show. They are beautiful blues and blue otters and there was only three satins in the whole place so they had a real shot at winning which looks good on the paper work if nothing else. The older gentleman I talked about only lives a few miles from me and said I can come see him anytime and that he would come to my place anytime to help me with anything rabbits. I believe I have a new friend and he has beautiful Rex and holland lops rabbit or mini lops I can’t remember I was too busy admiring the Rex’s he had. I think I might expand the herd with Rex in the years to come they are amazing looking rabbits. I originally wanted to start with Rex but didn’t find any at the time and found the satins I have from a 4H family that just started breeding for shows so I got them really cheap and they are also beautiful maybe I’ll try a Rex/satin cross who knows. It’s just nice to know someone in the area with loads of experience to ask and learn from. I’m a very hands on learner and the internet can only teach so much. Nothing beats being there and doing it.


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 2, 2019)

That's good to know!! At least it not only our rabbits who are on strike! I was beginning to think it was something I was doing wrong. I tried breeding all of my does today, and only had 1 that bred successfully. Which is great! It'll be her first litter, she's an 8 month old Holland Lop.
But as far as the others go....they want nothing to do with breeding 

Glad you got to experience a rabbit show...tons of fun! There are so many breeds and you gotta stick with the ones you like but also the ones that won't drain your wallet. Rex's are great! They're dual-purpose so that's handy. Plus they have nice temperaments


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2019)

I once raised Satins, about a hundred years ago, LOL. I was first in the state and second in the nation for showing. I kept about 300-400 at a time, counting litters. I would breed 20 does at a time, so I would have plenty of foster moms if needed. I didn't mix my colors, so most of the time they bred true. Occasionally I would get a black sport from the chinchillas. I raised Siamese, red, white, black and chinchilla Satins. I got really good at slaughtering the culls for meat, keeping only the best for show or sales. I could whip up almost any dish using rabbit meat. Bunny burgers anyone? 

Satins are pretty rabbits. When you get the fur right, healthy, with that guard hair line over the haunches, you can sweep the fur classes and take home champions. I fed a mixture of barley, oats, milo and pellets.


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 3, 2019)

@MtViking  try breeding your rabbits tomorrow...the strike might be over!
3 of my does have bred in the past 2 days.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 4, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> ...I think all rabbits are on strike right now for some reason




Sounds like a Union contract issue to me...….  United Thumpers.


----------



## MtViking (Nov 4, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Sounds like a Union contract issue to me...….  United Thumpers.


I’m all for collective bargaining they just need to go to the table. Hahaha  hopefully they’ll decide what to do soon.  I’m not one to cross a picket line....but you know what happens to a rabbit that doesn’t want to work in a breeding program? Freezer camp


----------



## MtViking (Nov 4, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I once raised Satins, about a hundred years ago, LOL. I was first in the state and second in the nation for showing. I kept about 300-400 at a time, counting litters. I would breed 20 does at a time, so I would have plenty of foster moms if needed. I didn't mix my colors, so most of the time they bred true. Occasionally I would get a black sport from the chinchillas. I raised Siamese, red, white, black and chinchilla Satins. I got really good at slaughtering the culls for meat, keeping only the best for show or sales. I could whip up almost any dish using rabbit meat. Bunny burgers anyone?
> 
> Satins are pretty rabbits. When you get the fur right, healthy, with that guard hair line over the haunches, you can sweep the fur classes and take home champions. I fed a mixture of barley, oats, milo and pellets.


I actually didn’t plan to raise satins, I wanted Rex or a heritage breed like the silver fox. But satins are what I found in the area. I liked the fact that they were pedigreed so I would be starting out with decent bloodlines too. I was actually zero percent interested in anything but meat and trying my hand at preserving some hides. Now I’m thinking more on breeding for shows and meat. Who knows what I’ll end up doing. I just need them to breed for now lol I do really like the satins. The Rex seemed a bit meatier but they may have just been older. Regardless it’s been a fun journey and great experience so far. I have three more hutches ready for more rabbits now it’s a waiting game.


----------



## MtViking (Nov 5, 2019)

So the gentleman I met at the rabbit show sold me a couple of different Rex rabbits to try and breed with my does. He said if they don’t work for me I can switch them out until we find some to work. He’s super cool guy and has been breeding rabbits for 50 years!! What a great resource I can’t believe my luck to be able to meet someone like that. He sold them to me for super cheap too $10 for pedigree Rex he normally get $50-75 for them depending on the show qualities. Anyways I’m super excited I hope this works. I have to give them a few days to get settled into their new homes then I can give them a go. If I get one to work out for me I’ll probably give him the other one back since I don’t really need 3 bucks right now lol. Either way it’s sparked more hope into me to get my Rabbitry off the ground and hopefully more meat in the freezer this winter.


----------



## MtViking (Nov 5, 2019)

He also breeds checkered giants and sells them all over the country and Canada. He has waiting lists for those I’m hoping to get to go check it his set up sometime soon.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 6, 2019)

That is wonderful! What a fantastic opportunity for you to have a mentor like him. I am beyond happy for you.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 6, 2019)

MtViking said:


> they just need to go to the table



 They may be worried "which" table -- negotiating or plate.

Wow, an experienced mentor that close will be a true asset.   And he seems to be a TRUE mentor, more interested in helping & developing your success than selling a bunny!    Nice.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 6, 2019)

What luck finding that man!!


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 6, 2019)

Sounds like it was a great thing to go to the show and meet this man.  Best of luck with the new endeavor


----------



## MtViking (Nov 8, 2019)

So great news!!! My blue satin bred with the new white rex! I witnessed five fall offs! Then left them together for about 20 minutes. I’m so excited! Now everything I’ve research the last two years has vanished from my brain lol. Should I put her back in tomorrow? Or is she good? I don’t want to mess it up.  Hopefully I can’t get my other girl bred soon. I really want more satins so I hope my satin buck will have better luck after the first litter. It was soo fast I almost missed the first fall off. I barely set her down and she flattened out lifted her tail and bam it was done. Then again and again and again. I was dancing in my yard like a crazy man. I’m beyond excited right now.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 8, 2019)

That's awesome - glad you got a SCORE!


----------



## MtViking (Nov 8, 2019)

Hey @AmberLops and everyone else that breeds rabbits. Do you put your doe back in with the buck in an hour or two after successful fall offs? I can’t remember who all breeds rabbits so don’t be offended if I didn’t tag everyone. Ambers name is a give away lol.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 8, 2019)

5 times ought to do it!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 8, 2019)

I don't know Bay, practice makes perfect (and a happy buck).


----------



## MtViking (Nov 8, 2019)

Baymule said:


> 5 times ought to do it!


Ok good I did put her back in and got three more fall off now I’ll just wait and see. I’m a little bummed they won’t be full bred satins but I have plenty of time to figure that out. I’m just glad I’ll be able to start learning the other parts of being a breeder. And excited to add meat in the freezer in a few months.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 8, 2019)

It's a start. First breeding, first litter. You are going to be one nervous bunny grandpa!


----------



## MtViking (Nov 8, 2019)

Baymule said:


> It's a start. First breeding, first litter. You are going to be one nervous bunny grandpa!


Yeah I am lol


----------



## Baymule (Nov 9, 2019)

So what do you pass out to celebrate your first litter? Cigars don’t seem appropriate. Maybe Cadbury bunny Easter Eggs? Haha I passed out dog biscuits to celebrate the birth of puppies one time. One of the welders ate his and wanted another. He was stoned on weed, so it was understandable. Yes, I gave him another.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> So what do you pass out to celebrate your first litter? Cigars don’t seem appropriate. Maybe Cadbury bunny Easter Eggs? Haha I passed out dog biscuits to celebrate the birth of puppies one time. One of the welders ate his and wanted another. He was stoned on weed, so it was understandable. Yes, I gave him another.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Nov 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> So what do you pass out to celebrate your first litter?



Pictures of Hugh Hefner?


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 9, 2019)

Possibly your Satin buck just isn't matured yet.   Give him another chance in Spring.  At least you have your does breeding.    

Glad things were working!   Hmmm.  Bunnies early December?  WOW -- cold.   Work up those nest boxes and cages!!!


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 10, 2019)

MtViking said:


> Hey @AmberLops and everyone else that breeds rabbits. Do you put your doe back in with the buck in an hour or two after successful fall offs? I can’t remember who all breeds rabbits so don’t be offended if I didn’t tag everyone. Ambers name is a give away lol.


Sorry for the late reply!!
I put the does back in with the buck about every 10 minutes after a successful breeding. I like to see at least 2 fall-offs. I do have a doe who will only breed once every time, but the others will breed quite a few times


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 10, 2019)

Baymule said:


> So what do you pass out to celebrate your first litter? Cigars don’t seem appropriate. Maybe Cadbury bunny Easter Eggs? Haha I passed out dog biscuits to celebrate the birth of puppies one time. One of the welders ate his and wanted another. He was stoned on weed, so it was understandable. Yes, I gave him another.


Ha ha ha!


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 10, 2019)

MtViking said:


> So great news!!! My blue satin bred with the new white rex! I witnessed five fall offs! Then left them together for about 20 minutes. I’m so excited! Now everything I’ve research the last two years has vanished from my brain lol. Should I put her back in tomorrow? Or is she good? I don’t want to mess it up.  Hopefully I can’t get my other girl bred soon. I really want more satins so I hope my satin buck will have better luck after the first litter. It was soo fast I almost missed the first fall off. I barely set her down and she flattened out lifted her tail and bam it was done. Then again and again and again. I was dancing in my yard like a crazy man. I’m beyond excited right now.



CONGRATS!!!
The curse may finally be lifted 
Those are going to be beautiful kits! Be sure to keep us updated!


----------



## MtViking (Nov 14, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> CONGRATS!!!
> The curse may finally be lifted
> Those are going to be beautiful kits! Be sure to keep us updated!


Still no luck with the other doe but she’s about 3 weeks younger than the other one so I’m hoping she will be ready in a couple more weeks.


----------



## MtViking (Nov 14, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Possibly your Satin buck just isn't matured yet.   Give him another chance in Spring.  At least you have your does breeding.
> 
> Glad things were working!   Hmmm.  Bunnies early December?  WOW -- cold.   Work up those nest boxes and cages!!!


Yeah he might not be. He sure tries his best though the girls just won’t cooperate with him. He won’t ever go to freezer camp the family has really fallen for for him lol. He is a real sweetheart and loves attention, I really hope he can have some success but if not he will go to another home or I’ll end up with a pet rabbit running around the house. But from here on out I explained no more naming the rabbits or getting attached lol. We will see what happens when the babies come. They might all hate me for awhile after processing day. It’s a good lesson for everyone including myself, and worth it to know exactly where the food on the table came from. As far as December babies go, most the breeders I talked to at the show all try and breed now or in the next couple weeks, my hutch is covered with blankets and wood on three sides during winter, with a tarp I can roll down on the front of the wind really blows. According my new rabbit master friend they do just fine. We had below zero last week and on Monday they could care less they seem to like the cold weather. I have nesting boxes built already with solid floors instead of wire to help keep out any cold drafts from the kits. I’ve seen wild rabbits running around all winter long in crazy cold weather so hopefully mine will be good.


----------



## MtViking (Nov 20, 2019)

Still no luck on the second doe. So unfortunately I won’t have two does kindling at the same time. I hope everything goes well with the births and that she’s a good first time mom.


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 21, 2019)

Hoping for the best! She may just be a wonderful mama


----------



## MtViking (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## MtViking (Nov 29, 2019)

Well tried to post the picture with explanation but the new way of posting pictures was freaking out and I could type anything. So the first picture is the only buck I’ve been able to find and as you can see he is in town. He’s actually a full time resident at the VA hospital where I do a lot of electrical work on various projects. Been there off and on really more on for 5 years. I’ve been trying to get out hunting at least once a weekend. Out a lot of miles on my boots and showed my rifle some really incredible scenery but haven’t gotten into any game. I only find elk and deer in the back of trucks, dead on the highway into town or actually living in town. 🤣 The second picture is outside right now. The snow and cold is back, it was below zero this morning when I left for a hunting excursion and was about 4 above when I got home and uncovered the rabbit hutches to clean, water, and feed the fur balls. My hopefully pregnant doe is due next weekend YAY!! The other doe still isn’t breed and with this cold snap and non stop snow for the last three days I haven’t even attempted to breed her. But better weather is on the way so I will give another shot next week when it warms up a bit. Been busy busy as usual with Boy Scouts, work and chores around the place. Got my Dad little plow truck back for the winter as he is getting ready to head south and get out of the cold and snow for a few months. Which he actually likes  Montana winters he plays in the snow with his four wheelers and plows out his whole neighborhood just because he can and loves helping anyone and everyone. We’ve been going out hunting together with my Grampa who just turned 90 a month or two ago and is still getting out in the woods where he is truly in his element. Even though we haven’t had any luck since antelope season it’s really a blessing to be out with 4 generations (Grampa, my dad, myself, and my kids or nephews) and seeing this amazing wilderness we have right out the back door. So I really can’t complain it’s pretty therapeutic to be a few miles into the woods and sitting down to listen to the world around you and smells of the forest. The seasons over Sunday so I’ll go out one final time tomorrow morning and hope for the best. Hope everyone is doing well and had a good thanks giving. I sure have plenty to be thankful for everyday and try to remember to thank the powers that be for such blessings as much as possible.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 30, 2019)

That is truly a blessing to have 4 generations out hunting. Hope you take lots of pictures. At one time we had 5 generations in our family, now down to 3 and I’m the grandparent.


----------



## MtViking (Nov 30, 2019)

Baymule said:


> That is truly a blessing to have 4 generations out hunting. Hope you take lots of pictures. At one time we had 5 generations in our family, now down to 3 and I’m the grandparent.


We have 5 generations. My gramma and Grampa is a great great Grandparents. I don’t get much for pictures. My phone doesn’t like working in the cold and we’re never in service areas so usually don’t even have it on. I need to remember to take pictures


----------



## MtViking (Nov 30, 2019)

Here’s a few that I took when I went out by myself last weekend before the storm blew in.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 30, 2019)

Beautiful country.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 30, 2019)

Is that an old logging camp or an old homestead?   Looks like it was well built.  Big sky sure does describe it out there.  Hope you get a chance to get out to get one.  Maybe one will come down close to your place.  
They sure know where they are safe, the local town, VA hospital resident.....Is that a mule deer?  Looked like it as opposed to our white tails here.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Nov 30, 2019)

Love the photo of the cabin and country. Hopefully you can get out for a good hunt soon. It's great to hear the generations can gather and get out in the woods together. Even if nothing is killed, it's still great memories.


----------



## MtViking (Nov 30, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> Is that an old logging camp or an old homestead?   Looks like it was well built.  Big sky sure does describe it out there.  Hope you get a chance to get out to get one.  Maybe one will come down close to your place.
> They sure know where they are safe, the local town, VA hospital resident.....Is that a mule deer?  Looked like it as opposed to our white tails here.


Not sure what the cabin used to be. Coulda been an old miners cabin,hunting cabin, or someone’s homestead. The property it’s on is all national forest now and has been for many many years. Yep that’s a mule deer. Or a muley as we call em. We have white tail too but they don’t come into town much. They stay close to river bottoms and wetter places.


----------



## MtViking (Nov 30, 2019)

Tomorrow is the last day if the season I did decide to brave the snow and hiked into the mountains. It was deep and slow going. I’ll try once more in the am.


----------



## MtViking (Nov 30, 2019)

HomesteaderWife said:


> Love the photo of the cabin and country. Hopefully you can get out for a good hunt soon. It's great to hear the generations can gather and get out in the woods together. Even if nothing is killed, it's still great memories.


It’s really about the memories and just getting out into nature. Although wild game is a big part of our red meat, or I try to make a big part when I get lucky. We got three antelope this year so that will feed us good for the winter anyways


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 30, 2019)

Looks like you got a workout today! Beautiful though.
You don't have a pair of snowshoes?


----------



## MtViking (Dec 1, 2019)

thistlebloom said:


> Looks like you got a workout today! Beautiful though.
> You don't have a pair of snowshoes?


No I’ve thought about getting some, just didn’t think I’d use them enough. I could’ve used them yesterday


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 1, 2019)

They do make a huge difference. I use them around here a few time during the winter doing chores. We used to snowshoe for recreation back in the day, but DH has arthritis in his toes so it's not very enjoyable for him anymore.


----------



## MtViking (Dec 4, 2019)

Well I put in the nesting box this evening and my doe immediately started stuffing her face with hay and started building her nest. It was a matter of just a few seconds after I shut the door she was on top of it. That’s a good sign! I bet she’s gonna be a good mother.


----------



## MtViking (Dec 5, 2019)

I think I have defective rabbits. She took all the hay out of the nesting box and made a nest on the cage floor. Ugh that’s not gonna keep babies alive. I put all the hay back in the box and starts a nest in there in hopes she figures it out.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 5, 2019)

Maybe she didn't like the location of the box?  Can you move it over where she took all the hay out and put it?  Don't know much about rabbits..... but sometimes I have just got to "go with the hen's" when they want to set.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 6, 2019)

I hope you and she can figure out where to have those babies. It is real discouraging to go out and find them all on the wire. Here's to the doe and a squirmy litter of new kits snuggled down in their nest box. (raising cup of coffee in a toast to the new mom to be)


----------



## MtViking (Dec 6, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> Maybe she didn't like the location of the box?  Can you move it over where she took all the hay out and put it?  Don't know much about rabbits..... but sometimes I have just got to "go with the hen's" when they want to set.


That’s what I did, I put all the hay back in the box and put the box where she made her floor nest. I really hope I don’t have frozen babies on the wire when I get home. She had a false pregnancy earlier this year and made a nest in the box. She actually was kind of mad when I took it out after I new she wasn’t pregnant. I’m 99% sure she prego this time.


----------



## MtViking (Dec 7, 2019)

I can’t get her to build a nest in the box. She takes all the hay out and builds it on the cage floor. The babies won’t have a chance if she doesn’t figure this out.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 7, 2019)

MtViking said:


> I can’t get her to build a nest in the box. She takes all the hay out and builds it on the cage floor. The babies won’t have a chance if she doesn’t figure this out.


Try a cardboard box inside her area that she can build a nest in, I had one rabbit that did as yours is doing and the cardboard box made her content to build her nest in ....rabbits can be quite contrary  critters.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 7, 2019)

Sounds reasonable, entire cage area is one big cardboard box, she would have no choice to build on the cardboard floor. Looks like you are going to have to watch carefully for when the kits are born and make sure she is caring for them properly.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 7, 2019)

We are on baby watch!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 7, 2019)

We are too here...more like the waiting game, nests are made, little fur pulled....waiting...


----------



## MtViking (Dec 9, 2019)

Well she had the kits while I was at work. I counted 7. 6 were still alive not in the nest box. I moved them to a nest box with moms fur. I don’t know if that was the right thing to do but no way they were going to survive on the cage even with straw down. I didn’t see the cardboard box comment until just now. That would’ve been a good idea. Hopefully I don’t lose any more, and I hope moving them didn’t get them too cold. I’m Worried now.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 9, 2019)

MtViking said:


> Well she had the kits while I was at work. I counted 7. 6 were still alive not in the nest box. I moved them to a nest box with moms fur. I don’t know if that was the right thing to do but no way they were going to survive on the cage even with straw down. I didn’t see the cardboard box comment until just now. That would’ve been a good idea. Hopefully I don’t lose any more, and I hope moving them didn’t get them too cold. I’m Worried now.


She will do better next time.....you can still put the cardboard box in there also in case they get out of the area you put them in. Hang in there, we all go through our learning curves, even rabbits go through it


----------



## Baymule (Dec 9, 2019)

I hope she takes up with her kits and that they all survive.


----------



## MtViking (Dec 9, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> She will do better next time.....you can still put the cardboard box in there also in case they get out of the area you put them in. Hang in there, we all go through our learning curves, even rabbits go through it


You think she will feed them since I put them in the nesting box?


----------



## MtViking (Dec 9, 2019)

I know I’m raising them for meat. But it’s kind of heartbreaking losing my first kit. I hope the rest make it.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 9, 2019)

Sure, she will. This business of "don't touch the babies or she will abandon/kill/eat them" is a bunch of hooey. She is a new momma, so expect a certain amount of stupid. Give her the benefit of the doubt. 

Just because you are going to send them to freezer camp doesn't mean that you don't care. Of course you are bummed out that one died. Of course you are concerned and want the rest to live. And someday, you will slaughter them and eat them. And that will bother you. I say a prayer over animals before I slaughter them and I apologize to every single one of them. Just because I eat them doesn't mean that I don't love them.


----------



## MtViking (Dec 9, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Sure, she will. This business of "don't touch the babies or she will abandon/kill/eat them" is a bunch of hooey. She is a new momma, so expect a certain amount of stupid. Give her the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Just because you are going to send them to freezer camp doesn't mean that you don't care. Of course you are bummed out that one died. Of course you are concerned and want the rest to live. And someday, you will slaughter them and eat them. And that will bother you. I say a prayer over animals before I slaughter them and I apologize to every single one of them. Just because I eat them doesn't mean that I don't love them.


Exactly! I want them to have the best life they can before they make the sacrifice to feed my family. I always thank any wild game I harvest for their sacrifice too. It just seems like the right thing to do. We are after all predators so it’s part of the circle of life. But that doesn’t mean I don’t have full respect for the animals that keep me and my family alive. Thank you that really make me feel better.


----------



## MtViking (Dec 9, 2019)

So I started wondering if my nesting boxes were too small so I made her a cardboard house a little bit bigger and moved the babies in there with hopes she’ll have a little more room to feed and take care of. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MtViking (Dec 9, 2019)

Heck I don’t know maybe I’m making things worse lol. Maybe I just should leave her alone and let nature do it’s thing.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 10, 2019)

MtViking said:


> I know I’m raising them for meat. But it’s kind of heartbreaking losing my first kit. I hope the rest make it.


If she has the instinct  to be a mother to her kits than yes...but she is new to this if I remember correctly....sometimes they screw up the first time...almost get it the second time, them the third time is the charm. If by time four it's  the same, she is our dinner. ....I have one NZ who popped her kits out was a great mom, was clean and was a easy keeper. Three times perfect angel. NOW, won't  get pregnant, won't  mate and is a total slob.... hateful little bunny dinner going to freezer camp !


----------



## Baymule (Dec 10, 2019)

How’s the babies today?


----------



## MtViking (Dec 10, 2019)

They’re moving around still. I didn’t take them out again because I was worried about them getting too cold. So I think they’re all alive still.


----------



## MtViking (Dec 10, 2019)

I went out and looked inside the nest. They seem ok. All of them are very squirmy and their bellies look like they’re eating. Seem to be full bellies I think. Momma seems to be taking care of them.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 11, 2019)

Good Mama!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 11, 2019)

good moma


----------



## MtViking (Dec 11, 2019)

Babies are very bouncy tonight. They do look a little skinnier than yesterday. But I read they only eat once a day so maybe she hasn’t fed them yet today. They’re all alive though so I’m hoping all is well.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 12, 2019)

Those babies are pretty special, they have all of us on their side for them to survive and thrive. Tell them their Aunt Baymule loves them!


----------



## MtViking (Dec 12, 2019)

the little buggers are doing good, bellies are full momma is pretty proud. She doesn’t mind me checking out the kits and comes over to me for love after I’m done. She then checks on the kits right after. I’m more confident that she’s doing all she needs to do and is going to be a good mamma now and in the future. I am going to have to build her a different style nesting box since she doesn’t like the traditional ones I built, but that’s no problem, it’s totally worth it to have a good breeder and mother.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 12, 2019)

That makes me very happy for you.


----------



## MtViking (Dec 13, 2019)

Thank you everyone for all the help,advice, and support in my new endeavors to became a homesteader or mini farmer. It really gives me more confidence to keep going and to strive for more. Next in the game is going to be getting laying chickens. Ground froze before I go posts driven for the run and I didn’t get the nest boxes built yet I’ve been researching different options for those. I’m kind of liking the 5 gallon bucket nest boxes. Any thoughts from any one is always very much appreciated.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 13, 2019)

Great to hear she has figured it out and is doing a good job.  

 Just to get in a little "jab"..... I sure hope you aren't going to "be laying chickens"...... I just had to say that......I chuckled at that.  
If you have a source of 5 gal buckets, then go for it.  I like the standard size wooden or metal nest boxes because I like to hang them closer to the wall than a 5 gal bucket will stick out.  But they work good.  They are also very "cleanable" .


----------



## Bruce (Dec 13, 2019)

MtViking said:


> Next in the game I’m going to be laying chickens.


Wow, you have skills WELL above the rest of us. I have to order mine from a hatchery   

I made my nest boxes with plywood. Easy enough to do - bottom, sides, low front piece for nest depth. Mounted to the plywood wall of the coop.

 I know some people use cat litter boxes or buckets or whatever so they can be taken out and cleaned but I've never had any need to clean mine other than toss the old shavings on the floor a time or two a year and add fresh. My roosts are at 4' and the bottom of the nest boxes is 18" so the girls sleep up and not in the boxes so no poop to clean.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 13, 2019)

I used buckets and did not like them. The hens used them, but the round inside didn't give them a good footing. Put yourself in a big bucket and try to stand and move around.  Build a good size nesting box with room for the hens to stand up and move around. Then take some old blue jeans, cut the legs off and nail up a "curtain" for their privacy.  They love cozy, dark places to lay their eggs. Leave a gap in the curtain for entrance. You can build a half dozen nest boxes, then they will pick their favorite one or two. I've had hens stand outside a nest box on the perching rail, yelling their lungs out because there was another hen in the box!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 14, 2019)

How do they know there is another hen in the box if there is a curtain? 

I have a "bank" of 3 open nest boxes in the coop and a 4' closed community box attached to the outside with 2 holes in the coop wall for hen access. My girls choose between the 2 types and I have NEVER seen a given hen use the type that is not her favorite. Then of those that like the open nests, they have their favorites and yep, get all bent out of shape if someone else is in THEIR box when they want to lay. Of those that lay in the community box they almost ALWAYS lay at the north end even when there are only 2 plastic eggs in the box, one on the north and one on the south end. They will sometimes move the egg from the south end to the north end.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 15, 2019)

Bruce said:


> How do they know there is another hen in the box if there is a curtain?


They PEEK behind the curtain!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 15, 2019)

My girls kick a HUGE fuss if another bird even gets on the access perch. Can't imagine what they would do if another hen stuck her beak in to the private area behind the curtain.


----------



## MtViking (Dec 30, 2019)

Kits are doing good. My doe Jasmine has turned out to be a fantastic momma. She’s eating a lot more so I’ve been keeping her feeder full. The kits have started to eat some hay and I think maybe some pellets too. I’ve seen them eating the hay for sure. They’re going through pellets really fast so I assume they’re helping mamma eat those too since she’s not getting fat. But I have bad news and could use some advice. My satin buck buster didn’t eat anything yesterday and both his eyes are runny and kind of goopy. I’ve read that this can be lethal and a lot of breeders cull them instead of treat them. But I just can’t do that to Buster he’s my favorite and I haven’t got any litters from him yet so I’m taking a $20 rabbit to the vet tomorrow and more than likely will become a hundred dollar rabbit. But I just couldn’t get myself to dispatch him with out knowing for sure if it’s not treatable. So I’m asking for your expertise yet again my fellow herd friends. @B&B Happy goats @Bruce @Baymule  and everyone else that can help


----------



## Baymule (Dec 30, 2019)

It could be pneumonia. I understand your love for him and taking him to the vet. I tried to save sick rabbits, but they just never seemed to do well. I hope you get good results. Let us know.


----------



## MtViking (Dec 30, 2019)

Baymule said:


> It could be pneumonia. I understand your love for him and taking him to the vet. I tried to save sick rabbits, but they just never seemed to do well. I hope you get good results. Let us know.


Yeah that’s what I’m afraid of. I didn’t find any good news looking things up online. What about my other rabbits? Is there something I should be doing to help prevent this. I thought I’ve been keeping everyone clean and happy and blocking the cages from the wind and the wet and cold as much as I can.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm afraid I know nothing about raising rabbits or their diseases. But maybe it is something antibiotics can cure


----------



## Baymule (Dec 30, 2019)

Some just seem to be more susceptible to illness than others. If you can get him well, go for it.


----------



## MtViking (Dec 30, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Some just seem to be more susceptible to illness than others. If you can get him well, go for it.


 yeah I’m going to try anyways. If there’s nothing for it than it’s a good lesson. I know better than to get too attached but it’s hard sometimes especially with my first. And he’s such a happy rabbit with a big personality I spend a lot of time with the rabbits making sure everyone is happy so it’s difficult not to get attached. Plus being my breeder I really didn’t plan on him going to freezer camp I figure I just let him retire as a pet for someone once he was done breeding. It’s all part of the experience and the reality of starting a mini farm/ homestead. I’m sure it’s pretty amusing seeing a 6’4” 240lb Viking looking man all upset about a rabbit though lol.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 30, 2019)

If you ever stop loving them, it is time to quit.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 30, 2019)

Bruce said:


> My girls kick a HUGE fuss if another bird even gets on the access perch. Can't imagine what they would do if another hen stuck her beak in to the private area behind the curtain.


They peek to see the wizard of O.Z


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 2019)

MtViking said:


> yeah I’m going to try anyways.


If he can come through this and stay healthy it may be worth it. Being a male breeder he won't "wear out" from repeated breedings over the years and the offspring are money in your pocket (after the vet bill is covered   ) or meat in your freezer. This is probably about the only time being male in the " domestic food animal" world is a positive thing.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 31, 2019)

MtViking said:


> Kits are doing good. My doe Jasmine has turned out to be a fantastic momma. She’s eating a lot more so I’ve been keeping her feeder full. The kits have started to eat some hay and I think maybe some pellets too. I’ve seen them eating the hay for sure. They’re going through pellets really fast so I assume they’re helping mamma eat those too since she’s not getting fat. But I have bad news and could use some advice. My satin buck buster didn’t eat anything yesterday and both his eyes are runny and kind of goopy. I’ve read that this can be lethal and a lot of breeders cull them instead of treat them. But I just can’t do that to Buster he’s my favorite and I haven’t got any litters from him yet so I’m taking a $20 rabbit to the vet tomorrow and more than likely will become a hundred dollar rabbit. But I just couldn’t get myself to dispatch him with out knowing for sure if it’s not treatable. So I’m asking for your expertise yet again my fellow herd friends. @B&B Happy goats @Bruce @Baymule  and everyone else that can help


Just read your post, sorry about you rabbit. , may be worth a shot to try some VETRX...it's  used for goats and sheep for respiratory health. But if I have a goat or rabbit that is snooty or has runny eyes they get a few drops in their nose..only used it on one foster rabbit and it worked , but I am in Florida, and my rabbits are outside and always have fresh air because there is no need to cover them up from the cold.
Sure hope all goes well and the vet can help your little guy out .


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 31, 2019)

MtViking said:


> I’m sure it’s pretty amusing seeing a 6’4” 240lb Viking looking man all upset about a rabbit though lol.





Baymule said:


> If you ever stop loving them, it is time to quit.



I agree with Miss @Baymule -- I am glad you care for your rabbits and all of your other animals and especially your family.


----------



## MtViking (Jan 1, 2020)

Well the vet couldn’t find anything pressing with my buck. His eyes had cleared up by the time I got him in. The vet doesn’t want to give him antibiotics unless it’s absolutely necessary because it’s not good for his belly. Buster still isn’t eating or drinking very much but he is eating and drinking a little bit every day so it’s just a waiting game now.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 1, 2020)

Have you tried probiotics  in his water by any chance ?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 1, 2020)

Well I guess no bad news is good news. I hope he continues to improve and gets back to proper health soon.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 1, 2020)

Do you have any willow trees around! Aspirin originated from the inner layer of bark. Willow twigs might make him feel better.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 3, 2020)

Wondering how your buck is doing  ?


----------



## MtViking (Jan 5, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Wondering how your buck is doing  ?


Sorry for late updates.  Been busy as usual. The buck is doing great. Back to normal, eating good drinking plenty of water and his eyes are clear. One of the other bucks got the crud too. It only lasted a day and he was cleared up and back to eating/drinking normal. I don’t know what it was but everyone is doing good and the babies didn’t get it. So that’s a huge plus.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 5, 2020)

So happy to read that, congratulations  to you


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2020)

Glad he got better!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 6, 2020)

Maybe just a little virus.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 27, 2020)

Mr. @MtViking, sir!

Haven't heard from you in a while and am wondering how you are doing.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## MtViking (Feb 15, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Mr. @MtViking, sir!
> 
> Haven't heard from you in a while and am wondering how you are doing.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Just been busy haven’t been able to pop on. Things are going ok. I lost one of my breeding does last week. I don’t know what happened. She slowed up on eating and wasn’t her self but she didn’t have any goopy eyes or runny nose, I didn’t think too much of it since we had a cold spell and all the rabbits ate less that day. The next day she didn’t eat at all but was still drinking water her belly felt soft not hard anywhere or tender she didn’t seem in pain anywhere. Thought I give it another day since it took the other rabbits about four days to get over what ever they had, went and checked on her Friday morning and she had passed sometime that morning. Rigamortis hadn’t set in and she wasn’t frozen so she must have passed not too long before I woke up. Pretty sad she was a damn fine rabbit and a real sweetheart to be around but it’s part of it I guess. I’ve been keeping a close eye on everyone and nobody else has had any symptoms, the babies are getting big I’m giving them their own cages this weekend. The males and females will each have their own and mom will go back into the breeding program. February is half over now so if I can get her pregnant with one of my bucks this week she will have her babies when the warmer weather starts returning. I’m going to keep one of my new females to add to the breeders but they won’t be ready until the end of the summer more than likely but such is life.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 15, 2020)

So glad to see you back on here! I'm really sorry that you lost your doe. I don't know why it always seems to be a favorite.


----------



## MtViking (Feb 16, 2020)

Any tips on figuring out sex of young kits? I thought I could figure it out easy enough based on research and comparing with my adult rabbits. But they all but one look like females. One has a round hole down below but the rest seem to me to be slits. Which maybe I have all but one females but seems kind of abnormal. This is my first litter I figured I would have a mix of both not just one male. I don’t care either way what I have I just want to make sure I have them separated correctly. I thought I had three males because I thought I could feel testicles but then I checked em all again with my wife as a second opinion and they all seem like females except one. Any thoughts? Is it pretty normal to have mostly one sex or do they usually kind of split down the middle.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 16, 2020)

It is possible to have off balanced litters. There is no hard and fast rule that says the sex of the kits is 50/50.


----------



## MtViking (Feb 22, 2020)

We hopefully good news. I was able to get three fall offs with my two satin pure breeds. Wish my other doe wouldn’t have died a couple weeks ago or I might have two litters in the way. Now I have to wait months before I have another full breed satin to add to the breeders and she’s going to be directly related to the buck. Ugh. I’ve been looking for more satins in my area to pick up another doe but they don’t seem to be around.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 23, 2020)

What color are your satins?


----------



## MtViking (Mar 21, 2020)

Baymule said:


> What color are your satins?


I have a blue otter and a blue.


----------



## MtViking (Mar 21, 2020)

Question. When do you guys process your rabbits. I’m pushing 14 weeks but they’re only 3.5 to 4 lbs


----------



## MtViking (Mar 22, 2020)

Sorry I haven’t had updates very regularly. Just been a crazy couple months. I butchered my first littler today. I’m not a fan of the hopper popper. I botched half of the dispatching and it was horrible. It’s not near as easy to use as it looks like in the videos. Maybe I need to mount it differently I don’t know, I’ll I know is it wasn’t quick and easy and half of them suffered more than they should’ve. I think I’m using a gun next time with lots of treats to keep them distracted. Anyways it’s done. I weighed them last night and they were all around 3.5 lbs but I weighed them today before dispatch and they were all 5+ pounds so I must’ve had something wrong with my scale last night. After cleaning they were in between 3-4 pounds each so that’s a darn good return I think. My next litter is tomorrow I hope it goes well. I kept a doe from the batch today to keep for breeding so in another month or so I’ll have another doe to breed. I’m getting rid of the two rex bucks my friend gave me to breed my does with when I was having troubles with my rabbits not wanting to breed together. My buddy buster bunny is a breeding machine now and can’t wait to see the babies. He’s a blue otter satin and she’s a blue satin with different parents of various colors so it could be any combination of colors. All the roasters I processed today where blacks and blues I’ll be pickling those hides in a few months, after my next batch is butchered so I can do 12 or so hides at once. I’ve read and watched stuff on the process and have heard young hides are hard to do but I don’t want to waste anything if I can help it. They made the biggest sacrifice to feed me I think I owe it to them to tan the hides and use as much of the animal as possible. I kept the hearts,kidneys, and livers to smoke into dog and cat treats. I wanted to bury the rest of the remains to feed the land but the ground is still frozen about 2 inches below the surface so I’ll have to toss them in the trash this time.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 23, 2020)

You are doing well MtViking. I suspect processing is hard on most everyone even if all goes quickly and well. Harder when it isn't so "perfect". 

What do you plan to do with the hides? You could make cat toys with some of them.


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Mar 23, 2020)

Ill be following your journal now, Montana is beautiful, lived in ND for a bit but its a whole nother world lol. We also have an English Mastiff and hes a great farm dog. His sheer size is enough to keep things away for the most part.


----------



## Xerocles (Mar 23, 2020)

My first litter is coming up to processing size soon. My plan was to use a version of the hopper popper. When I was MUCH younger and had rabbits, I used a 1/2" thick board and was fully successful. Don't recall (but memory fades a the years pile up) any undue suffering. But the popper sounds certain and efficient. 
Would you please PM me (so you can be as graphic as necessary) the problems you encountered? There's still time for me to modify my plans for dispatch.


----------



## MtViking (Mar 23, 2020)

Bruce said:


> You are doing well MtViking. I suspect processing is hard on most everyone even if all goes quickly and well. Harder when it isn't so "perfect".
> 
> What do you plan to do with the hides? You could make cat toys with some of them.


Thanks. I don’t know what I’m gonna do with them yet but cat toys is a pretty good idea. I might use some for a nice winter hat something. I plan on just collecting them up until I have enough to start making stuff.


----------



## MtViking (Mar 23, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> My first litter is coming up to processing size soon. My plan was to use a version of the hopper popper. When I was MUCH younger and had rabbits, I used a 1/2" thick board and was fully successful. Don't recall (but memory fades a the years pile up) any undue suffering. But the popper sounds certain and efficient.
> Would you please PM me (so you can be as graphic as necessary) the problems you encountered? There's still time for me to modify my plans for dispatch.


I sent you a message


----------



## MtViking (Mar 29, 2020)

Well we are getting chickens to add to the family. We got a grab bag special of who knows what and a few rare breed that I don’t know what they are. My wife is going to be I charge of the chickens so she knows what she has coming. Should be fun


----------



## thistlebloom (Mar 29, 2020)

That should be fun! I like a mixed flock.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 29, 2020)

I have a very mixed flock. Makes it easier to tell who is who and who is laying. Of course if they were meat birds I'd have all the same breed so I couldn't easily tell them apart. Best not to get emotionally attached to your future food.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 29, 2020)

Never heard of a hopper popper. Just watched a video on it. It looks like a good tool, maybe you just need practice. Taking a life can be unnerving, when it doesn't go right it makes you feel pretty bad. There is nothing wrong with being compassionate over the animals you use for food. 

I used a short stick, sometimes it didn't go right and I had to hit them again. I finally got it down, without any tool at all. I held the rabbit upside down, stroked their ears forward until they were still, then I karate chopped their neck, breaking it. It was quick, it never failed. But that isn't for everybody.

Congrats on meat in the freezer. It is a good feeling to raise and process your own meat. You will get better at this.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Mar 30, 2020)

Mr. @MtViking,

Refresh my senile memory -- did you get a lot of snow this year or was there only a little?


----------



## MtViking (Mar 31, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Mr. @MtViking,
> 
> Refresh my senile memory -- did you get a lot of snow this year or was there only a little?


We didn’t get hardly any compared to a normal winter. I guess we got quite a bit up in the mountains. The snow pack is reporting normal anyways. I don’t know if I believe that report. We will see what happens this summer.


----------



## MtViking (Apr 19, 2020)

We got our chickens and the coop already to go! We got straight run of some rare breeds I can’t remember what we got the wife knows all about the chickens and she got some maran hens too. We lost four marans in the first two days unfortunately. But she was quick to order more birds. Our goal was six layers and I think at last count we will have around 25 birds if all of the next shipment survives!! The first group is about ready for the chicken coop and the next shipment can be put in the brooder until they are big enough to be introduced to the flock. Next on the adventure is either goats or pigs. I haven’t decided on which ones yet, your opinions are welcome and what you think we should get next.


----------



## MtViking (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## MtViking (Apr 19, 2020)

Nesting boxes


----------



## Bruce (Apr 19, 2020)

I have a suggestion - unless it is an optical illusion that makes them look high lower those nest boxes A LOT or the birds will be sleeping in them. They will sleep at the highest point they can access. I'd put the lower part 18" off the ground, that keeps the floor space open for the birds' use.


----------



## MtViking (Apr 19, 2020)

Bruce said:


> I have a suggestion - unless it is an optical illusion that makes them look high lower those nest boxes A LOT or the birds will be sleeping in them. They will sleep at the highest point they can access. I'd put the lower part 18" off the ground, that keeps the floor space open for the birds' use.



The lowest part is about 22inches off the ground. I built them into the wall so lowering them at this point would not be an easy task so hopefully they will work the way they are 🤞. My wife did make curtains for each cubicle too maybe that will deter them from using them as a hotel. I also added about 6 inches of wood shavings and straw so they aren’t quite as tall of the ground as from the concrete. They’re a pretty permanent structure of the shed at this point lol. I was putting them at a good height for my wife to beable to collect the eggs easy. She has sever arthritis so the less bending down the better for her.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 20, 2020)

My DW has RA, similar issues. I've noticed the ground has moved farther away from my hands as I've gotten older Arthritis does that to people even before they get older! As far as collecting the eggs, could you make an access panel on the outside of the coop so she could collect without going in the coop? Less chicken poop in the ground outside 

How high is that lower roost off the floor and how far below the upper one? It seems like the lower one is lower than the higher nest box. Also it looks like the 2 "dimensional lumber" roosts are directly over each other, is that the case? If so you might have some birds getting an undesired "gift" from the ones above every night. Maybe you could move it forward a foot and up some so it is a bit higher than the top nest box level? 

One thing I've noticed is that ALL of my chickens have always gone as high as they could get. I have an 8' roost at 2' off the ground and in 8 years not one chicken has roosted on it. Not even when they first went up to roost at about 4 weeks of age. They always go up to the 4' high bars. For a time, before I had too many chickens to do so and had less roost space I had the broody buster on the upper roosts (12' long parallel at 4' high). One of the girls decided the best way to sleep was to squeeze herself between the top of the buster and the ceiling. Depending on how many chickens you have, the lower dimensional roost and the branch at that level may not get used for roosting in which case .... NEVERMIND.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 20, 2020)

My old hen, Robin, RIP, always took the left end on the top roost. Chickens come, chickens go, but Robin died of old age at 7 years old. New hens hogged the top, but Robin would get on the roost long before dusk to ensure that she got her preferred spot. LOL


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 10, 2020)

Mr. @MtViking, sir!

Where are you?  We haven't seen any of your posts lately.  Do you not like us any more?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## MtViking (May 18, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Mr. @MtViking, sir!
> 
> Where are you?  We haven't seen any of your posts lately.  Do you not like us any more?
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Sorry just been busy with the warm weather. Trying to get the garden ready and planted, we have 20 more chickens in the brooder, apparently wives are addicted to chickens once they’ve seen one baby chick. Oh well she’s happy I’m happy I’ll build bigger coops if I have too. All the schools are canceled for the rest of the year so it’s a little more hectic around the house with everyone home. I’m thankfully working as is the wife so that’s good. Rabbits are doing good I have to build some ground runs for my grow outs and get rid of two extra bucks that where given to me to help get things going, they’re not needed anymore and just are taking up space and food.  We’re planning on putting in a wood stove this summer to cut back on heating cost that will probably be our house upgrade for this year. I’m doing the research on what’s next for the homestead. I’m still tossed between goats and pigs either way I don’t think they’re in the budget for this year but possibly next spring, which will be here soon enough so I better be ready for it.


----------



## MtViking (May 18, 2020)

Just to put the “20 chicks” into prospective. The original plan was to have SIX hens. Hahahaha. I’m pretty sure someone on here warned me that this was going to happen. Granted some of those 20 are from straight runs so some roosters are bound to be in there and I’m pretty sure we have a rooster from the first batch of 12 for which only 6 survived. I think it was too cold for them to be shipped 4 died in the first two days and 2 more within the first week or two. This new batch all seem very healthy and hopefully we won’t lose anymore.


----------



## Bruce (May 18, 2020)

MtViking said:


> apparently wives are addicted to chickens once they’ve seen one baby chick.


Chicken math!!! Better send her over to BYC so she can hang with the chicken enablers 



MtViking said:


> Sorry just been busy with the warm weather.


Yep, it is harder to check in and keep up on the forums when it is finally warm enough to do outside work.


----------



## MtViking (May 23, 2020)

Built a rabbit tractor for my grow outs. And man what a difference, those little bunnies are so happy in there. I’m thinking of building one for each of my breeders. They might have to live in the hutch during the winter but they would sure be happy in the tractors all summer.


----------



## MtViking (May 23, 2020)

And our farm cat had babies this afternoon! We had her locked into the garage the last week and made a nice bed and a little house to give birth. Nope she found an old box and had her babies in it. Hahahaha.


----------



## MtViking (May 23, 2020)

MtViking said:


> And our farm cat had babies this afternoon! We had her locked into the garage the last week and made a nice bed and a little house to give birth. Nope she found an old box and had her babies in it. Hahahaha. View attachment 74211


She sure is a proud momma. She’s purring and needing and cleaning her babies.


----------



## MtViking (May 23, 2020)

This is all the wood needed for the tractor. All free wood from pallets I collect around town. There’s several businesses that are more than happy to give them to me. I ripped them down to 2x2 boards to help keep the tractor a little liter to move around. I did have to put in extra bracing doing it this way but it’s still lighter than 2x4s and used half the lumber. I did have to buy the hardware cloth and a couple hinges. And a 2x3 fencing material for the bottoms of the cage. I went with a bigger wire on bottom to make sure plenty of grass pokes through but still keeps the rabbits from digging out or a critter from getting in. In the back 2 feet I put four sides so they have a great dark area to hide and keep out of the wind. I left an inch or two on the bottom of one of those sides for some extra ventilation we will see if that’s needed or not. I can easily cover it if I need to but with summer coming I thought it might be needed. I also completely covered the roof so no birds of prey will try and scare them to death and also keeps the rain out so they can feed at all times. I don’t think these tractors will work in the winter months even if I’m supplementing extra food for the lack of fresh forage I just don’t know if they would be able to stay warm enough being on the ground the hole time. My building a little “loft” in the back would help. They sure are a lot happier though so I’m going to brain storm some ideas. My breeder hutches are pretty big 3x3x3 I think might be 4x3 either way they have room but having a 7x3 run to live in would be a lot better for them.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 23, 2020)

Nice job on the tractor....  ....I like repurposing material....and at this "stage" of life....lighter is Better.....🤣


----------



## MtViking (May 24, 2020)

Got some veggies going in the greenhouse and also in the big outside garden, still have more to plant outside but that will be next weekend. I planted earlier in the month and we got a cold spell and killed off some of my new growth so I’m waiting until June to plant the rest and hope for the best.


----------



## Bruce (May 25, 2020)

Do you have one of those pallet buster tools? I'd never heard of them until I saw mention on another forum. Looked them up and they seem to make the job of taking apart pallets without damaging the wood very easy AND fast.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 26, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Do you have one of those pallet buster tools? I'd never heard of them until I saw mention on another forum. Looked them up and they seem to make the job of taking apart pallets without damaging the wood very easy AND fast.



Can you provide more info on that, Mr. @Bruce?


----------



## MtViking (May 26, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Do you have one of those pallet buster tools? I'd never heard of them until I saw mention on another forum. Looked them up and they seem to make the job of taking apart pallets without damaging the wood very easy AND fast.


No I haven’t heard of such a thing! I’ll have to look it up. I have a cats paw and a hammer. I also have a flat bar that works pretty good to. Then I have nips to help pull nails. Most of the planks are pretty well trash anyways I keep them for kindling, I only get pallets marked “HT” which means they’re heat treated not chemically treated so it burns fine and when the bunnies chew on it I know it’s just wood. I keep the 2x4s or what ever the bigger supports are. Sometimes I get lucky and they’re oak or 4x4s if the thinner planks are in good shape I usually don’t have much trouble getting them off whole. But the process does take some time if your picky.


----------



## Bruce (May 27, 2020)

Just Google "pallet buster". Several will show up but they all look to work about the same. Since they are putting pressure under the entire board on both sides of the nails they seem to be able to pull the board up pretty fast and without breaking the slats. I've taken a couple slats off with a 3' pry bar, not easy and the wood often broke. If one has a lot of pallets to take apart I think the busters are worth the money, even the expensive ones are well under $100. Definitely a back saver.


----------



## MtViking (May 27, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Just Google "pallet buster". Several will show up but they all look to work about the same. Since they are putting pressure under the entire board on both sides of the nails they seem to be able to pull the board up pretty fast and without breaking the slats. I've taken a couple slats off with a 3' pry bar, not easy and the wood often broke. If one has a lot of pallets to take apart I think the busters are worth the money, even the expensive ones are well under $100. Definitely a back saver.


I found one made here in Montana for $20 I have to supply a handle but looks like it will work good. For $20 it’s worth a try. Made out of heavy duty steel so if it doesn’t work out I have good steel to use for something lol.


----------



## MtViking (Jun 27, 2020)

Sorry for not being on here near enough. Warm weather and longer daylight equals working a lot more around the homestead. Garden is doing good. Been harvesting greens for fresh salads regularly, turnips are about ready to go and plant more. Corn isn’t doing well but never does is our area and was more for the fun in trying it. The kittens are getting big and adventuring outside more. We have two new litters of rabbits. One litter of 8 that are from my Rex/satin doe and my Satin buck. And 7 from my two pedigree satins. I kept a beautiful blue otter doe from the last harvest as a breeder so I’ll have three breeder does and one breeder buck. I have two extra bucks both rex that I had given to me to get things started but ones too old to breed anymore and I’m switching to all satin, so I’m feeding two bucks that aren’t working for me. I don’t know what to do with them I don’t want to butcher because they’re older so I’m thinking of giving them away. They’re both sweet and would be good pets. Anyways that’s the update. Oh and I got a new job. I’m a union electrician now but got an offer to work for the union full time so I’m going to give it a shot. Hopefully it works out. Hope all is well with the rest of you. Enjoy the summer I’ll try and update more often.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2020)

Good to hear from you!


----------



## MtViking (Jun 27, 2020)

Well bad news on the homestead. Someone or something stole four of the kittens last night from inside our garage. We have a small car door so if it was an animal it would’ve had to have been pretty little. There was one kitten left this morning. No sign of the other ones. They were too small to use the cat door. I have no clue what happens but I went in town and bought a full camera system for the property so if this happens again we will at least know what happened and hopefully prevent it.


----------



## MtViking (Jun 27, 2020)

Kittens have been found! They got out somehow and got themselves lost on the property.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2020)

Whew! I bet the whole family is doing a happy dance over finding the kitties! I read the first post thinking that "something" got in there and had a kitty supper. Then i read the second post and i was pretty darn happy about finding the kitties.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 27, 2020)

So glad that the kittens were not dinner.... they are favorites of coyotes.... and foxes have been known to get small ones.  There were a couple litters of kittens here and they are all gone but one kitten I see.  The coyotes here are rough and I cannot keep them in as the cats are all feral and I can't catch them.  Will be trapping them to move them to the new place although I don't expect many to stay.... may move them to my son's barn so they at least have a chance to work on the mice and such.  Am going to try to get them fixed as I catch them though.  Even though I don't want the kittens, I hate for them to get killed by the coyotes.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 29, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> So glad that the kittens were not dinner.... they are favorites of coyotes.... and foxes have been known to get small ones.  There were a couple litters of kittens here and they are all gone but one kitten I see.  The coyotes here are rough and I cannot keep them in as the cats are all feral and I can't catch them.  Will be trapping them to move them to the new place although I don't expect many to stay.... may move them to my son's barn so they at least have a chance to work on the mice and such.  Am going to try to get them fixed as I catch them though.  Even though I don't want the kittens, I hate for them to get killed by the coyotes.


An old English woman once told me that when you move a cat, put butter on their paws. They hate it and will immediately go through their whole grooming routine. This relaxes them and they are "home".  I tried it on a cat once when my daughter was small. We buttered up the cat, he was NOT happy and took off. It got late, no cat. A little girl was starting to get weepy when a MEOW was heard at the door. A very happy little girl let in a very neatly groomed cat. It worked.


----------



## MtViking (Jul 19, 2020)

The kittens are all still hear and thriving. Momma is super skinny though so I’m up scaling her diet with more canned food and fresh meats, the kittens have all figured out the cat door in the garage and are free to roam. They’re learning the hunting trade from mom and are all little cute balls of crazy hahaha. Are plan was to get rid of most of them but all the kids including myself have claimed one as their own and now I’m afraid we will have more cats than we need. There is no shortage of rodents around the property though so they can all stay for now and I’ll see how things go. It won’t be very hard to find a home for a good working farm cat that’s also tame and loving. I’m a sucker for all the critters and my kids so all of them will be getting fixed as soon as they are old enough or I’ll end up being over run by cats. Rabbits are doing great I have two litters right (15 total) now and will probably breed again in about three weeks unless it’s too hot. We had two healthy litters of 8 but one got out the the nest box at about 10-12 days and got stepped on by the doe so we lost that one. Casualties as well as dispatching for processing is getting easier to deal with as I get more experience. The chickens are all getting big and are such a wonderful addition to the place. They are a constant  point of entertainment and I love having them around. We have quit a few Roos around 5 or 6 For sure maybe a couple more but the youngest batch is still hard to tell for us beginners. We would like to keep a couple of them if everyone behaves but I’ll definitely have to either get rid of the extras to someone in need of a rooster or I will be learning how to process chickens. I’ve processed wild game birds so I’m sure I can figure it out without much difficulty. After all processing a rabbit is almost identical to processing big game so I’m thinking it will be a similar comparison with chickens vs a grouse or pheasant. I’m still contemplating what’s next for the homestead. I really like the idea of pigs but recently found out about miniature cattle breeds that might work good for my 5-6 acre pasture. That me be for a later addition though as the initial investment is a lot heftier than a few pigs or even goats or hair sheep. Anyways thought I’d update the journal since I haven’t been on much. Oh the garden has been almost decimated by grasshoppers! They are EVERYWHERE! I don’t remember the last time I’ve seen them this bad. The turnips got some sort of ground insect ruin them the grasshoppers destroyed the potatoe crop and all the lettuce and we had a great lettuce crop we where eating fresh salad daily and it was sufficient enough that we always had more. The grasshoppers ate it all in a few days. The kale is doing fine they won’t eat it and same with the Brussels sprouts. The squashes are ok for now but we lost the rest of it. The beans, turnips, potatoes, onions, all the different lettuces we had the beets all done for. We were able to feed the bug ridden veggies to the chickens so it wasn’t a complete waste. And the rabbits get fresh kale a couple days a week since I just can’t eat that much kale. So back to the drawing board for next years garden it’s always a learning process but a bit discouraging to say the least. I’m not sure what to do about all these grasshoppers maybe I need to buy some ducks to but I’m the garden. I think the chickens would do as much damage as the pests would lol, I got a new job and am working more hours than I used to so less time on the property but will be bringing more money in too so it’s a catch 22. I will be able to afford some more of my projects sooner but will have less time to work on them nature of the beat I guess. If I could just hit that lottery then I could work here full time hahaha.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello.. 
You have a very interesting journal. May I say you don't want to put Ducks in the garden for bug control. They will eat all your plants too.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 20, 2020)

Now we know where to drop off our unwanted kittens 
 JUST KIDDING!!! 2 of our 3 are "drop offs" and I don't have much nice to say about whoever "gifted" them to us.


----------



## MtViking (Aug 16, 2020)

Quick update. Chickens are getting big. And starting to crow!! We have at least 6 roosters that we need to figure out what to do with. They don’t seem very meaty so I don’t know if I need to wait a while before freezer camp or if being laying breeds if it’s even worth eating them. I’m thinking of trying to give them away. I think we have 8 total and I thought about keeping two of them. But they’re all so handsome and friendly I’m having a hard time decided who goes and who stays. My favorite breeder rabbit Buster died the other day. He just quit eating I don’t know what happened. I was bringing him out fresh leafy greens everyday and he would snack a little on them. But wouldn’t touch the pellets. Then one morning when I was bringing him his treats he was dead. He was the sweetest little man and loved attention so it’s pretty sad when I go out to take care of the rabbits and my happy bouncing around boy isn’t there. None of the other rabbits love people as much as Buster  did he would get so excited when someone was walking down the trail to see him. He brought me three litters of blue and blue otter satins which I’ve kept his daughter from the last litter and I’ll keep one of his sons from this litter. Just a real bummer to lose anyone from the homestead.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 16, 2020)

What breeds are the chickens? 
Sorry about the Rabbit. 😕


----------



## MtViking (Aug 16, 2020)

chickens really said:


> What breeds are the chickens?
> Sorry about the Rabbit. 😕


I don’t know Hahahah my wife does. But I’ll do my best. Sussex, Dominique, Americana, some sort of rock star looking ones who are hilarious to watch I literally LOL with those little guys, different kinds of marans white spotted and a brownish red one, one really pretty boy with super feathery feet he’s super chill, we have 26 birds total and were all rare grab bags from Meyers hatchery. Oh there’s a little scrawny rooster that’s an Egyptian breed of some sort. Sorry I’m not the chicken expert of the family I’m just the muscle and labor for this particular adventure.


----------



## MtViking (Aug 16, 2020)

chickens really said:


> What breeds are the chickens?
> Sorry about the Rabbit. 😕


Ok I have the expert here. Partridge Cochin, two dominiques, Easter egger, a Meyers steeler, golden lace Wyandot, splash Maran.


----------



## MtViking (Aug 16, 2020)

Oh and that Egyptian thing. Neither one of us remember his breed. I’ll try googling it.


----------



## MtViking (Aug 16, 2020)

Fayomi chicken


----------



## MtViking (Aug 16, 2020)

MtViking said:


> Fayomi chicken


My bad the fayomi is a hen. So she will stay in the flock.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 16, 2020)

MtViking said:


> Ok I have the expert here. Partridge Cochin, two dominiques, Easter egger, a Meyers steeler, golden lace Wyandot, splash Maran.


You have duel purpose so the Cochin, Dominique, Easter eggers etc can be butchered at around 24 weeks. 👍🏼😁


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 16, 2020)

I just did a bunch of roosters  for freezer camp...if they are small, save yourself some time and skin them, open them up and clean them out...there is enough to make wonderful chicken stock or  or "mean roo stew ".....save the heart, liver etc to cook up for your dogs if you have any 
Nice seeing you back on here


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 16, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> ....save the heart, liver etc to cook up for your dogs if you have any




Or cats!     
Yes, skin those young birds,part the meat, stew the bones, etc. for broth..  If I find a lot of roos in a hatch, as they mature, I have pulled them out of the flock and penned separate.   Feed a good grain mix -- not layer pellets -- some greens, bugs, etc. and they will fatten some.   Still good, even if smaller.   

Sorry about the loss of Buster.  Animals grow on you with those type personalities.  Maybe his progeny will carry his good spirited ways.

Nice to see you post -- even if only occasionally.


----------



## MtViking (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks everyone, I need to work harder on being on here I enjoy everyone’s tips and conversation. Life just gets busy and I forget to take time to do some of the little things that make me happy like posting on here. Good to know about them all being dual purpose breeds. Buster was a great rabbit but I’ve come to realize this stuff happens especially with rabbits. He didn’t get skinned or butchered though I made him a nice grave he’s worth remembering. He was my first rabbit and I fell for him instantly with his bubbly personality. I’m glad to have his genetics in my lines. Satins don’t get as big as the commercial meat breeds well at least not as fast but they are wonderfully friendly and have beautiful pelts. I’m gonna take a stab at tanning/pickling hides this fall hopefully I can get the hang of it. I’ll have around 30 pelts come September so should be able to do something with them.


----------



## MtViking (Aug 16, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> Or cats!
> Yes, skin those young birds,part the meat, stew the bones, etc. for broth..  If I find a lot of roos in a hatch, as they mature, I have pulled them out of the flock and penned separate.   Feed a good grain mix -- not layer pellets -- some greens, bugs, etc. and they will fatten some.   Still good, even if smaller.
> 
> Sorry about the loss of Buster.  Animals grow on you with those type personalities.  Maybe his progeny will carry his good spirited ways.
> ...


So as far as which roosters to keep, what would you suggest? The Dominique are definitely going in the freezer they are buttheads to all the other birds. We have 19-20 hens so I was thinking of keeping 2 or 3. The Steele egger is a designer hybrid with a Afro rockstar hair do. They are tiny maybe bantoms would it be a problem keeping him and three full size roosters or do I need to consider him in the rooster count? He’s hilarious so I wouldn’t mind keeping him around for the joy of it but other than that he doesn’t have much purpose. My wife like the Cochin I like the Easter egger and the splash maran and the spotted Sussex lol who am I kidding we want to keep all of them except the two buttheads lol. Just trying to figure out the best way to thin the flock. What are your opinionn?


----------



## MtViking (Aug 16, 2020)

Here’s some pics


----------



## MtViking (Aug 16, 2020)

More


----------



## MtViking (Aug 16, 2020)

Chickens are great! So far my favorite to watch and just hangout with. I love breeding rabbits but they aren’t near as entertaining as chickens. I would HIGHLY recommend everyone that can have chickens should get chickens.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 16, 2020)

I think you got a few other things in the mix.  The big rooster with the whitish coloring on his neck and wings and saddle feathers, as well as the brassy color on his shoulders,  is colored more like a Salmon Faverolle but he looks to be awfully tall.  They have 5 toes though so you ought to be able to tell if he is a faverolle.  He looks to have a "beard" which they do have and the brahma's do  not have beards.  They tend to be a fairly good table bird, as they will get up in size ...they are considered a dual purpose breed.... originated in France.  
 The big blackish one with the dark reddish neck,(hackle feathers) and shoulders is the dark Brahma. 
 The golden laced wyandottes are decent layers. 
The two with the crested heads look to be a color of crested polish, although blue is not a recognized color  of Polish for show. It looks like you have a cockerel and a pullet. Most Polish are very colorful, having white crested blacks, black crested white, silver which is like the silver laced pattern and golden which is the golden laced pattern.  They can have "beards" or be non-bearded.  
  I didn't see any that I would call the  egyptian fayoumius.
The Fayoumis are pretty rare, I think I have seen one or two in all the years I have been around show poultry... they have a silvery neck with like small bars of white on black feathers.... not near as much white across the feather as the dominiques or a barred rock, and the barred breeds do not have the contrasting silvery white necks.   Supposed to be flighty but lay very young....


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 16, 2020)

Looked at the pictures again;  the one I called a dark brahma might be the partridge cochin, but is way too tall for show type quality.  similar colors patterns..   Yes, I know you want layers, but it is good to know what you are looking at.  I like the splash ones, have no experience with marans, but they are a real nice example of the splash pattern.  
Maybe the ones with the crests are that "steele" hybrid????  Still looks like a pair to me.  If you were to breed them, you would get some blue like them, some splash and some black in their chicks.  That is the way the blue pattern works. 

The dominiques will lay best of most all the ones you have.  Yes they can be aggressive....but they are very active and good foragers.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 17, 2020)

Personally I would keep the EE Cockerel. He is a cross with a Brahma. Should be a docile Rooster. Also the Cochin Cockerel. 👍🏼
You have a nice flock of chickens.


----------



## MtViking (Aug 17, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> I think you got a few other things in the mix.  The big rooster with the whitish coloring on his neck and wings and saddle feathers, as well as the brassy color on his shoulders,  is colored more like a Salmon Faverolle but he looks to be awfully tall.  They have 5 toes though so you ought to be able to tell if he is a faverolle.  He looks to have a "beard" which they do have and the brahma's do  not have beards.  They tend to be a fairly good table bird, as they will get up in size ...they are considered a dual purpose breed.... originated in France.
> The big blackish one with the dark reddish neck,(hackle feathers) and shoulders is the dark Brahma.
> The golden laced wyandottes are decent layers.
> The two with the crested heads look to be a color of crested polish, although blue is not a recognized color  of Polish for show. It looks like you have a cockerel and a pullet. Most Polish are very colorful, having white crested blacks, black crested white, silver which is like the silver laced pattern and golden which is the golden laced pattern.  They can have "beards" or be non-bearded.
> ...


I didn’t get a picture of the Egyptian bird. It’s definitely a Fayoumi though she’s a spitting image of hens online. I thought she was a rooster because her tail feathers stand straight up. Then I googled it and she’s definitely a hen. She is very skiddish so she wasn’t down with the other birds. When they are out of the run the flock splits into two groups I didn’t get and pictures of the other group. I’ll see if I can get a picture of the Fayoumi tonight. The bearded one with the white is the Easter egger he does have extra toes though. I was wrong about them all being grab bag specials too I didn’t realize my wife order some breed specific birds like the Easter eggers the crested hybryds and Americaunas. I’ll get more pictures.


----------



## MtViking (Aug 17, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Looked at the pictures again;  the one I called a dark brahma might be the partridge cochin, but is way too tall for show type quality.  similar colors patterns..   Yes, I know you want layers, but it is good to know what you are looking at.  I like the splash ones, have no experience with marans, but they are a real nice example of the splash pattern.
> Maybe the ones with the crests are that "steele" hybrid????  Still looks like a pair to me.  If you were to breed them, you would get some blue like them, some splash and some black in their chicks.  That is the way the blue pattern works.
> 
> The dominiques will lay best of most all the ones you have.  Yes they can be aggressive....but they are very active and good foragers.


We only have the two rooster Dominique so I don’t think they will lay much for us lol. We have a 2 barred rock hens though.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 17, 2020)

Good that the BR are hens.  I find them to be docile and very good layers.   My last group of young ones layed all winter!   I like them and none now but, planning for more soon.  The Dom roos -- butcher.   Oh, your little rockstar guy is so cute!

Love the chicken patterns.   If I went back to only self use, I'd have onesies of many -- just for the lovely plumage!  They are entertaining.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 17, 2020)

My Barred Rocks lay really well. Arcadia lays the largest eggs in the flock, generally 68-72 grams, Vienna usually lays 62-68g.



chickens really said:


> You have duel purpose so the Cochin, Dominique, Easter eggers etc can be butchered at around 24 weeks. 👍🏼😁


I've not ever felt my EEs would be good meat birds. They look big in feather but when they moult, not much there.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah, all the colors of Rocks are generally good layers, with the barreds and whites the best.  I didn't realize that there were only the 2 dom roosters.... I thought there were some pullets in a different group.  Yeah, I would eat themif they are a pain.  Pen them up and feed for a bit to get some weight on them.  
The cochins will have more feather than body.... that is their trademark.  Anything you are wanting to kill to eat should probably be penned up as they will soon start trying to "play king rooster" and the jostling for position and fighting will diminish any weight gain out loose.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 17, 2020)

If the bearded on with the extra toes is the "easter Egger" I think they goofed.... looks like a half way decent Salmon Faverolle to me.


----------



## MtViking (Aug 18, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> If the bearded on with the extra toes is the "easter Egger" I think they goofed.... looks like a half way decent Salmon Faverolle to me.


After I looked that up your absolutely right that totally what he is. We have a female too


----------



## MtViking (Aug 18, 2020)

Th


Mini Horses said:


> Good that the BR are hens.  I find them to be docile and very good layers.   My last group of young ones layed all winter!   I like them and none now but, planning for more soon.  The Dom roos -- butcher.   Oh, your little rockstar guy is so cute!
> 
> Love the chicken patterns.   If I went back to only self use, I'd have onesies of many -- just for the lovely plumage!  They are entertaining.


This is our first flock so the wife ordered a bunch of Different breeds that way we can see what we like and don’t like. I like all of them that’s the problem I don’t know which ones to get rid of lol. It is a very fun addition to the homestead. I want add some Icelandic next year there is a local lady a few miles away that breeds Icelandic’s. They are super cool looking all sorts of different colors and patterns you never know what your gonna get. Hehehe sounded like forest Gump there. Chickens are like a box of chocolates sometimes


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 18, 2020)

Salmon Faverolles are considered a rare breed, not many people breeding them or showing them.  Supposed to be very calm and a good dual purpose breed.  I am thinking I am going to try some once I get situated at the house.  I want to increase my New Hampshires, and get some bantam New Hampshires too.... and get some more large Black Langshans to add to my few.  Then maybe play around with some other breeds.  I liked the  Welsummers that I had and loved the dark eggs.  Who knows.... get the "fever" next year.  I do want to get more show quality birds though.  Not wanting to get into showing big time, but I enjoyed it and would like to be able to go to a few shows.... and breed some breeds that are more rare.  The Salmon Faverolles intrigued me so really do want to get a few, to try.  We'll see.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 18, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Salmon Faverolles are considered a rare breed, not many people breeding them or showing them. Supposed to be very calm and a good dual purpose breed.



I also love Salmon Faverolles.  They are really calm, but almost to the point of being bullied.   I was lucky enough to find some Blue Salmon Faverolles.  I love the uniqueness.  Mine were decent layers and mostly laid through the winter.  Ended up selling them to some folks who wanted them really badly and were willing to pay.   Two thumbs up!
@farmerjan - hope you can get some!


----------



## MtViking (Aug 19, 2020)

Here’s the fayomi I was talking about. Sorry the pictures kind of suck. She’s a tough one to get close to because she’s such a chicken.


----------



## MtViking (Aug 19, 2020)

Black beard the Salmon Faverolle photo bombed me trying to get pictures of the fayomi.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes, that is definitely an egyt fayomi..... they are very shy and skittish.  I have heard that the roosters can be aggressive towards other chickens, but I have no first hand experience.  
Blue Salmon faverolles would be very pretty I think.... I know that there are 2 colors of Faverolles recognized for show, the 'salmon color pattern" and whites.  But the salmon are by far the more popular ones.  Don't think I have ever seen the white ones shown.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 23, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Salmon Faverolles are considered a rare breed, not many people breeding them or showing them. Supposed to be very calm and a good dual purpose breed.


I got a couple from Ideal in 2012. Hatchery quality of course. I don't think they are all that rare at hatcheries but of course they look nothing like show quality. Didn't lay through the winter as expected after their first, struggle to make the low end of USDA Medium even though they were claimed to be M to L, mediocre layers. They are a bit mouthy.

They are docile, prone to going broody and while Anais LOVED taking care of littles she wouldn't take them under her as day olds even though she'd been broody on a nest for a couple of weeks. She was the Auntie that helped after she was no longer broody. She assisted (with or without a surrogate mom) with every chick I've gotten since. And now that she is older, a bit slower of sight and movement they give her NO respect and snatch any food they can even if it is right in front of her. Ingrates!


----------

